#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, how is the alternate/live iso supposed to be preseeded with respect to wubi?
<evand> xivulon: I would image the same way as before, via initrd preseeding.  I don't believe I fully understand your question.
<thefloydfan> can anybody here help me troubleshoot my installation problems?
<thefloydfan> I'm Getting the common can't access TTY and turning off job control. If I do a modprobe piix it takes FOREVER to get to the desktop. The installer frezzes while scanning disks.
<xivulon> evand , my understanding of initrd preseeding is that the file has to be on the root directory of the initrd. But the initrd is on a CD and the preseed file is going to be on the HD, left there by the windows frontend...
<xivulon> I'd need to be able to pass as a kernel argument the device and folder where to find the preseed file, something closer to hd-media preseeding.
<xivulon> Did I miss anything?
<evand> xivulon: Weren't you using initrd preseeding before?
<evand> xivulon: my understanding is that initrd preseeding is the only way to entirely preseed during an alternate cd install.  However, you can use file= or url= on the kernel cmdline to preseed ubiquity.
<evand> on the livecd, obviously
<bdmurray> evand: have you seen bug 128165?  The use case seems interesting to me
<evand> checking
<xivulon> evand, the way it was done before, was to scan the HD for the wubi folder, mount the host folder, then copy the preseed in there to the initrd root (thus triggering an initrd preseed).
<xivulon> So in a sense the initrd was similar to the hd-media initrd. The alternate/live CD initrd do not have HD scanning functionality as far as I am aware. Also in order to have initrd preseed, that functionality has to be in an early stage.
<bdmurray> evand: I spoke with the reporter if you have any questions.  It seems they manually setup IP configuration but did not have the cable connected.  They were going to connect it to the network later.
<evand> bdmurray: ahh, that makes it a little more clear.  OK, I'll give that a shot and see what happens.  No promises on it today as FF is tomorrow and I'm in a panic to get large amounts of code in.
<bdmurray> evand: My question was more "is this a valid use case?"  I don't think it is very high priority.
<evand> bdmurray: ah, I'd wager not, as the installer should be able to assume that you're planning on using the network configuration right away if you're manually configuring it, but perhaps cjwatson would have a different opinion.
<bdmurray> Okay, I think the original reporter was under the impression he was configuring the network for the installed system not the installling system.
<bdmurray> And I was not sure of the relationship between the two.
<evand> I believe they're assumed to be one in the same.  Is there any reason why he couldn't have the network cable plugged in during the install?
<bdmurray> I didn't ask that particular question.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cr3> how can I make the installation poweroff rather than reboot?
<cr3> I tried adding poweroff to the late_command script but that exits 1. I also tried calling in-target poweroff and that exits 1.
<cr3> just calling poweroff works though, so I'll just drop in-target
<evand> cr3: from googling, no idea if it works: debian-installer/exit/halt and debian-installer/exit/always_halt
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-16
<xivulo1> evand do you have a working preseed with loop installation I can look at?
<erika14212> hi all
<erika14212> i have a install question
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2184 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Use a migration-assistant script to continuously call m-a rather
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  than hacking cleanup().
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2185 ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs): Update for release.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2186 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.9
<xivulon> evand, could you pls send me a working preseed with loop installation? For some reason it does not like my recipe (too large!)
<evand> xivulon: I haven't had a chance to test loop installs yet.  However, when I do I'll be sure to send you a recipe if I can get it working
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2187 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs): * Fix intltool to fix FTBFS. Thanks Keybuk.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2188 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Update for release.
<xivulon> evand, maybe you can have a look at mine: http://wubi-installer.org/devel/test/preseed.cfg
<xivulon> the error I get is: "partman-auto-loop/recipe too large (596>210)
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2189 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.10
<evand> xivulon: I'll take a look when I get home tonight and see what I can come up with
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-17
<xivulon> evand, my understanding of that is that I have only 210MB free and I need a minimum of 596 according to the recipe. But I do have more than 210MB on sdb1
<xivulon> tried with another empty vm disk and it seems to be working
<dariuskane> evening folks
<xivulon> ls
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, I am glad to report that yesterday I managed to install and boot from a loopmounted file
<xivulon> the filesystem is ro and as mentioned by colin grub is not setup yet but it works for me so far
<xivulon> I used the alternate ISO, did not try the live ISO yet
<xivulon> cjwatson, I tried the auto-loop and it worked well, one note on swap
<xivulon> I noticed that fstab is setup to use swap as a loop device
<xivulon> It was suggested to me by szaka to use a swap file directly without getting losetup involved, i.e. point it to /host/disks/swap.disk
<superm1> evand, I just did a mythbuntu build using ubiquity 1.5.10, are things supposed to be working, or do you you have known issues with it?  Both the mythbuntu and gtk ui's appear to run into issues
<evand> yeah, there are issues
<evand> I'm working on them today
<superm1> evand, the current issues, should I expect them to be breaking the mythbuntu ui, or is that a undesired side effect I should look into?
<evand> superm1: there are new changes that will break mythbuntu.  I'll fix those as I fix the other bugs.
<superm1> k, are you going to grab someone from core-dev to release once you do, or waiting until monday?
<evand> superm1: it depends when I finish.  It might be today, it might be over the weekend, or it might be monday.  It will not be any later, however, as Tuesday morning the archive is frozen for Tribe and the installer needs to work by then.
<superm1> evand, I'll stop pestering you and let you get back to fixing it then :-)
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2190 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.5.11.
<evand> :)
<evand> xivulon: \o/ nice on getting it working.  Do you have a sample preseed file for this?
<xivulon> evand, http://wubi-installer.org/devel/test/preseed.cfg
<evand> thanks
<xivulon> evand, was disconnected, did you get the link?
<superm1> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/test/preseed.cfg xivulon ?
<superm1> that came through, but nothing more
<xivulon> superm1, y8ep
<evand> indeed I did, thanks
<xivulon> You'd need 3GB+ free, then you have to 1) extract kernel/initrd from root.disk, 2) use another grub installation
<xivulon> 3) when you write menu.lst use the parameter loop=/disks/root.disk
<xivulon> You end up with a ro system though. I tried to make it rw by remounting /host and then /, but it did not like the last step.
<xivulon> evand, I plan to work on that a bit more this w/e are you going to be around?
<evand> xivulon: I should be.  There are a lot of ubiquity bugs I need to fix.
<xivulon> evand, good, see if you can find some time to test the loop installation in vm so we can work in parallel
<evand> xivulon: will do
<|muelli|> Hi. I have problems running the installer from a usb device. I put hd-media/* onto the stick, as well as a feisty iso. The installer complains about missing Package files :-\ Any hints?
<|muelli|> Right now installation fails because it can't install cryptsetup which is in universe. I can add it to sources.list, but installation of base system somehow renews it so universe gets lost. :-\
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-18
<xivulon> colin, evand one issue at the moment is that I cannot find a way to remoun loop devices rw
<xivulon> see for instance http://mail.nl.linux.org/linux-crypto/2004-12/msg00001.html
<xivulon> cjwatson
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<xivulon> evand, did you manage to boot a loop installation?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-19
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<xivulon> evand, are you around?
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, I am no longer able to install, every time the installer goes out of memory during partman and that brings in the oomk
<xivulon> not sure what changed from last time
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, the problem is that in automount-loop, the line: "mount -o move /target /host" fails with segfault (not sure why, it did work first time)
<xivulon> This leads dd to create the image inside of the initrd itself instead than inside of /target which makes the memory run out and calls in the oom-killer
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-11
<udit99> so during the installtion process of a standard xubuntu installer, it hits a mirror location over the network to the mirror location defined in the preseed file
<udit99> If I dont want the installer to hit that mirror.. and I change the preseed entry to point the mirror to the cdrom
<udit99> then that also modifies the sources list of the resulting installation to point to the cdrom instead of the standard ubuntu mirror (archive.ubuntu.com)...is there any way to avoid this problem ?
<udit99> Can I have the installer not go over the network and get everything it needs from the CD Rom and still churn out a sources list on the installed system that points to the ubuntu archive  ?
<greearb> I'm working (again) on remastering 8.0.4 with a custom kernel and some custom debians...  I have the live CD booting fine, but when I install, the last step removes my kernel and my debs as part of it's cleanup.  I assume there must be a list somewhere that it is keying off of..any idea what that might be?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-12
<TheMuso> ./c
<persia> greearb: You need to adjust the manifest for the installed system vs. the livecd.  Look at /cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest* and scripts/install.py from ubiquity
<greearb> thanks, will poke at that in a sec
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-13
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2765 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Explicitly remove etc/fstab from list of files to be copied over. Recent commit
<CIA-1> ubiquity: regarding unlinking files was causing it to be removed once the file copy began.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: This may not be the permanent solution to the problem, but will at least get
<CIA-1> ubiquity: alpha4 out the door. (LP: #257580)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2766 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump configure* to ubiquity 1.9.9
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2767 ubiquity/debian/changelog: release version 1.9.9
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-14
<ganes> where to myself in register the driver
<ganes> where to register myself in driver  section & kernel
<xivulon> does anyone know how to parse an armoured public key into dsa y/p/q/g longs?
<xivulon> ah http://www.pgpdump.net
<xivulon> nextq how do I parse an armoured signature? pycrypt takes a list of 2 longs...
<xivulon> http://www.pgpdump.net helps but this part I need to replicate in python
<persia> Fedora has a python-gpg: it may be something that could be added to Ubuntu (or we may have it under a different name)
<xivulon> peria I am trying to cut down the size of wubi in python and in particular avoiding gpg/gpgv binaries and using python modules since I only need signature checking given an hardocded pubkey
<xivulon> cdimage key
<xivulon> I found I can use pycrypt to do that, but I will need to parse the signature file
<xivulon> as for the key I can use pgpdump and hardcode the numbers as opposed to using a keyring
<persia> xivulon: This is the point at which I should say "I have no idea about GPG internals, nor am I particularly goof with python" :)  Google tells me there are a few interfaces, but I don't know if they all depend on gpg binaries.
<xivulon> pgpdump.exe is 96K which is an improvement over gpg/gpgv but still largish
<xivulon> I guess I can live with that for the time being
<udit99> I need to run a script as a part of my preseed file, to dynamically change the contents of the preseed. My question is, where do I put the script so that it ends up as part of the CD and is accessible to the preseed file ?
<superm1> udit99, ideally you need to do an early command for that i believe
<superm1> udit99, and you wouldn't modify the preseed, but likely just toggle some other stuff in debconf
<superm1> the preseed is read as one of the very early actions in boot
<udit99> so the way i thought it works is that I have an if statement in my preseed file which executes a script and depending on the output, echos 1 of 2 possible cfg files
<udit99> so I started with this :
<udit99>  d-i preseed/include_command    string
<udit99> if [ "true" = "true" ]; then echo option1.cfg;
<udit99> else echo option2.cfg; fi
<udit99> Turns out, that its not even including the cfg files on the ISO for now... am trying to figure out how to get the files included
<udit99> any idea how to get a .cfg file inot the iso as a part of the preseeds ?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-15
<twb> With the 8.04 live cd, is it possible to disable X and GNOME from starting; analogous to the kernel parameter "2" in Knoppix 3.x?
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2769 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_summary): update debconf strings for summary page on mythbuntu frontend
<superm1> twb, try passing the kernel parameter "single"
<superm1> i'm not sure it will, but if any parameter, that would drop you to a console
<twb> I still want job control and gettys and stuff
<twb> Currently I'm doing it by producing a new CD which doesn't have S??gdm in /etc/init.d/rc?.d
<twb> But really I want to have both on a single CD.
<superm1> ah.  well if there isn't support for this in casper, i think a patch to enable such functionality would make most sense in casper
<twb> Yep
<twb> (I'll report it against live-initramfs first, though, because I prefer debbugs to launchpad.)
<globolog> hello. anybody knows a way how to change the repositories the alternate installer uses ?
<globolog> or or alternatively a way to prevent the alternate installer from configuring the network interface ?
<nasrat> globolog: preseeding can change the repos
<nasrat> d-i mirror settings
<globolog> in which file are the repo infos are stored for the installer
<globolog> basically, i want to prevent the installer from using online repos during install
<nasrat> what sort of installation are you doing (cd, network?)
<globolog> cd only
<nasrat> and what problem are you trying to solve by not talking to the repos?
<globolog> ok, i need to do a automated kickstart install
<globolog> everything works fine, but the alternate installer wants to configure a network interface
<globolog> ive tried to give it wrong configuration data, but then it complains about not be able to connect
<globolog> so, if i remove the repositories from the installer config, the installer will not be able to download anything
<globolog> i just want to prevent the automated install from downloading anything
<persia> globolog: Why do you want it not to check if there are updates?  I suspect there is an alternate solution to the larger goal.
<globolog> i need a predefined status of packages
<globolog> so i can control through a local repository whick packages are updated
<nasrat> globolog: so why don't you set the mirror to be your local repo?
<globolog> thats what im trying
<nasrat> ok can you paste into pastebin your preseed file
<globolog> the preseed file is not changed
<nasrat> by that I mean local network repo
<nasrat> not custom cd
<globolog> but where do i change the repos the installer uses ?
<globolog> i rather use kickstart
<nasrat> you mean kickseed?
<nasrat> that kinda parses ks style configs
<globolog> i dont know if its like that, but i use a ks.cfg file like here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html#kickstart
<globolog> but i cant define repositories for d-i there
<nasrat> ok
<nasrat> so looking at the kickseed src the url handler basically does the
<nasrat>                                 ks_preseed d-i mirror/country string 'enter information manually'
<nasrat> and stuff
<globolog> so the repo info might be in the language file ?
<nasrat> so the ks.cfg stanza would be url --url http://<server>/<dir>
<nasrat> in normal anaconda ks
<nasrat> handlers/url.sh seems to parse that fine
<nasrat> so just set that in your ks.cfg to your custom mirror
<globolog> but how can i remove the standard repo mirrors ?
<nasrat> globolog: have you tried what I suggested?
<nasrat> or are you concerned now about security and update mirrors
<nasrat> if you want full control use preseed directly
<nasrat> or note actually the kickseed seems to support a preseed directive
<nasrat> from the sample in the kickseed test source I see preseed apt-setup/security_host string ""
<globolog> but there has to be some file in which the mirrors are stored. i know its an unclean method, but can i edit that file directly ?
<nasrat> globolog: 1) use a url directive to set main mirror 2) user preseed apt-setup/security_host string "" to disable security host or set to your own
<nasrat> you don't need to mung the installer
<nasrat> you can do all that through config, both in ks style or a preseed file
<nasrat> I'm not an expert on the d-i side, but looking through the kickseed source and having done automated d-i installs makes me confident that's all you need
<persia> In fact, by using preseeding, you'll be a lot safer than trying to adjust the installer itself, as if the installer is updated with fixes you want, you can just use it, rather than needing to merge your changes.
<globolog> ok, i will try that for the next big overhaul
<globolog> problem for now is im on a time limit
<globolog> so any idea for messing with the installer ?
<nasrat> globolog: can you paste your ks.cfg somewhere
<globolog> sure
<persia> Even on a time limit, doing it the right way tends to be faster than jamming something in, unless you happen to get very, very lucky.
<nasrat> globolog: as I said you can use a line in ks.cfg to make it do what you want by using the preseed directive by the looks
<nasrat> persia: yeah better to have something correct, a little bit more time getting it right will still save time in the long run
<persia> nasrat: Also, one is more likely to be able to find documentation on how to do it right, which can save time when it almost, but doesn't quite work 3 hours before the presentation.
<globolog> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391389/
<globolog> in the sources.list in the file, the local mirrors are correct, but thats a little to late ;-)
<nasrat> ok
<nasrat> 1) change line cdrom to be url --url http://mylocal.server.from.sources.list/path/
<nasrat> 2) add a line before packages reading
<nasrat> preseed apt-setup/security_host string ""
<globolog> but the install has to run from cd
<nasrat> note you want to ensure no extra whitespace in that line
<nasrat> globolog: why
<nasrat> you're doing a %post to talk to your local server right?
<nasrat> ok then just do 2)
<nasrat> which will disable the security mirrors
<globolog> is it possible to disable ALL mirrors that way ?
<nasrat> I"m not a debconf expert for the settings for apt--setup
<nasrat> but I imagine so
<globolog> ok im trying that now
<nasrat> you should be able to do apt-setup/country enter information manually and set the host and path
<globolog> so this might work:
<globolog> preseed apt-setup/main_host string ""
<globolog> same for restricted
<nasrat> no those are the wrong strings
<nasrat> http://rafb.net/p/WPhWSa96.html
<nasrat> is a non-tested idea for setting up main mirror
<nasrat> you basically need to look at the debconf stuff for apt-setup and figure what you need to set
<nasrat> globolog: read the example preseed
<nasrat> ### Apt setup
<nasrat> # You can choose to install restricted and universe software, or to install
<nasrat> # software from the backports repository.
<nasrat> #d-i apt-setup/restricted boolean true
<nasrat> #d-i apt-setup/universe boolean true
<nasrat> #d-i apt-setup/backports boolean true
<nasrat> # Uncomment this if you don't want to use
<nasrat> so in your ks add preseed apt-setup/restricted boolean false
<nasrat> this is a good reference https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<globolog> so this: preseed apt-setup/main boolean false ?
<nasrat> globolog:NO! read the docs
<nasrat> 1) to set the standard mirror you use the strings I pasted here http://rafb.net/p/WPhWSa96.html
<nasrat> to disable the other repos use the restricted, universe, backports
<globolog> ok, so:
<globolog> preseed apt-setup/restricted boolean false
<globolog> preseed apt-setup/universe boolean false
<globolog> preseed apt-setup/backports boolean false
<nasrat> ok and if you read the docs you might see
<nasrat> # Uncomment this if you don't want to use a network mirror.
<nasrat> #d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false
<nasrat> I would suggest you add that in as well
<globolog> might this work for main ?
<nasrat> why don't you try it!
<globolog> like this: preseed apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false ?
<nasrat> correct
<globolog> ok, ill try
<persia> globolog: If you want them to check a local mirror, you probably do want them to point to something, rather than nothing.  Otherwise, you have to configure your local mirror on *each* machine later.
<nasrat> I'd probably put those lines together right above %packages
<globolog> that is done in the %post section, i have a sources.list ready for that
<nasrat> globolog: but you can set that up in preseed
<nasrat> and use the proper mechanism not file munging
<nasrat> eg http://rafb.net/p/WPhWSa96.html
<nasrat> but try an install with those 5 settings  (no security host string, disable mirror, turn off restricted, universe and backports)
<globolog> nothing like some sweet quick&dirty, right ?
<globolog> but ill work myself into preseeding next week allright
<globolog> ok, install is running
<globolog> lets see if it keeps itself local
<globolog> something a little easier: how can i prevent the language selection at the boot screen (e.g. preselect a language ?)
<globolog> forgive my little knowledge, but i just moved over from fedora monday (thats the reason for using kickstart)
<nasrat> globolog: what problem are you actually trying to solve?
<nasrat> for automated installs I much prefer network boot using pxe, and you'd just add that into your pxelinux.cfg append
<globolog> the language selection pops up when u boot from cd - it just annoys me
<nasrat> I imagine that's in the isolinux config
<globolog> i have to install servers that might not be able to connect to the klocal repo
<globolog> hmm... looks good until here
<nasrat> the language selection is done by gfxboot, you should be able to add options to isolinux.cfg to set the locale, consult your friendly neighbourhood documentation
 * nasrat glares at his dsl
<hachi> what network am I on here?
<hachi> ahh, freenode
<udit99> anyone know if cdimage scripts can be pointed to multiple local-mirrors ?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-16
<TheMuso> d/c
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-10
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3350 ubiquity/ (83 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: When performing a Mythbuntu install w/ NVIDIA graphics, don't use the xorg
<CIA-33> ubiquity: conf from the livefs as a base as it's nonexistent now. (LP: #411221)
<Nitrxgen> eh.. I have a problem installing Ubuntu 9.04, anyone willing to help?
<shtylman> Nitrxgen: what problem?
<Nitrxgen> partitioner doesn't load up during install
<shtylman> live cd install?
<shtylman> and what do you mean by "doesn't load up"?
<Nitrxgen> ie. installing from disc.. I get to step 1, 2 and 3 (keyboard layout).. click forward, "starting up the partitioner" popup.. and closes.. and nothing happens
<shtylman> the whole app closes?
<Nitrxgen> just the popup
<Nitrxgen> the setup window remains.. but is disabled
<shtylman> can you tell me what this says (tun in terminal): cat /var/log/installer/debug
<Nitrxgen> except the "quit" button
<shtylman> *run
<Nitrxgen> well Im trying for a dualboot on this machine
<shtylman> that should be fine
<Nitrxgen> yus
<Nitrxgen> but, Windows is loaded up.. hence why I'm online
<shtylman> ahh
<Nitrxgen> I haven't rebooted my machine so many times before in my life
<Nitrxgen> never had a problem installing an OS before, ha
<shtylman> well..in that case I suggest you try the alternate installer
<shtylman> but I am curious about the output of that command I sent you as well...it may have clues about what happened
<shtylman> are you sure you just didn't give it enough time to load?
<Nitrxgen> is 30 minutes not enough?
<Nitrxgen> lol
<shtylman> haha ok then
<Nitrxgen> well
<shtylman> can you not get online in the live cd environment?
<Nitrxgen> I've been trying all day to install it, just this partitioner not loading or whatever
<Nitrxgen> I can't no
<shtylman> why not?
<Nitrxgen> I need the driver for my pci card
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> is the driver in the repositories?
<shtylman> can you put the driver on a usb key?
<Nitrxgen> don't think so
<Nitrxgen> well I got some driver files on a partition..
<Nitrxgen> which I read in an article I can use
<shtylman> on a partition?
<Nitrxgen> ntfs
<shtylman> ahh ok...so this is your windows partition
<shtylman> with the driver files
<Nitrxgen> I have partitions made in Windows.. which I can access in the livecd env
<shtylman> that you downloaded
<shtylman> and could you install the driver?
<shtylman> in the livecd?
<Nitrxgen> havnt tried
<shtylman> well that would be one step
<Nitrxgen> thought I'd try install it first, since the driver installation looks long
<shtylman> the other..is sending us the output of that command
<Nitrxgen> and the livecd env is only temporary
<Nitrxgen> lol
<shtylman> right
<Nitrxgen> well
<Nitrxgen> I'll try it this once.
<Nitrxgen> because its 4am
<shtylman> no hurry
<shtylman> try it tomorrow :)
<Nitrxgen> I'm out tomorrow :<
<shtylman> ahh
<Nitrxgen> mhm
<nitrx> my phone, while I test this
<shtylman> k .. that works
<nitrx> starting up the livecd env..
<nitrx> meanwhile I get food :{ hungry
<nitrx> ok
<nitrx> what was the command again?
<shtylman> cat /var/log/installer/debug
<shtylman> ideally you are looking for something at the end of the output that looks like a crash report
<nitrx> I try that after trying to install right?
<shtylman> yep
<nitrx> starting up the partitioner..
<nitrx> 100% and closes, as expected
<nitrx> hmm
<nitrx> the cat command shows error opening config file /root/.pangorc: permission denise
<nitrx> denied*
<shtylman> please run 'ls -la /root'
<shtylman> and tell me if you see .pangorc in the list?
<nitrx> perm denied
<nitrx> :s
<shtylman> 'sudo ls -la /root'
<nitrx> I see . .. .bashrc .profile and .wapi
<shtylman> k...one sec
<nitrx> kk
<shtylman> try running 'sudo ubiquity'
<shtylman> and going through the steps and see if it fails again
<nitrx> it just says error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock etc etc is already exclusively locked by someone else or yourself
<shtylman> did you close the other installer window?
<nitrx> ha oops
<nitrx> ok..
<nitrx> the command just loads up the installer again?
<shtylman> yes
<nitrx> ah, debug I guess
<nitrx> well it got to starting the partitioner again
<shtylman> k...lemme know if it fails the same way
<nitrx> it failed
<nitrx> nothing in terminal though
<shtylman> cat /var/log/install/debug
<shtylman> *installer
<nitrx> same error as last time
<shtylman> perm denied on /root/.pangorc?
<nitrx> yup
<shtylman> that is very strange..ok .. one last thing before I recommend the alternate installer...
<shtylman> run 'sudo touch /root/.pangorc'
<shtylman> and then run the installer again
<nitrx> kk
<nitrx> installer isn't running
<nitrx> just disappears
<shtylman> hmm
<shtylman> well...im out of ideas...I would suggest the alternate installer
<shtylman> very strange problem
<nitrx> hm sucks
<shtylman> considering the installer runs as sudo
<shtylman> so permission denied is strange error
<shtylman> on a file I can't find much info about
<nitrx> bleh
<nitrx> first time trying a nix system too
<nitrx> I think 14 hours is enough of my time trying something for the first time
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> sometimes can take even longer
<shtylman> new things can be hard
<nitrx> yus, but I'm coming away with nothing
<nitrx> not even a clue
<nitrx> I will try the alt. installer I guess
<nitrx> but not tonight, 4.40am
<nitrx> but cheers for your help though
<nitrx> much appreciated
<nitrx> I kind of thought that this wasn't normal too heh
<shtylman> no..it isn't
<shtylman> better luck with alt installer :)
<nitrx> I hope so
<nitrx> might just try a different os
<nitrx> cheers again
<nitrx> have a good evening
<shtylman> you too
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r797 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: Handle showing the menu and raising the timeout for grub2 if other
<CIA-33> grub-installer: operating systems are installed, since grub2 now hides the menu by
<CIA-33> grub-installer: default.
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r798 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu2
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r123 ubuntu/debian/changelog: iSCSI work fixes LP: #237460
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r124 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu2
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3351 sort-lang/ (3 files in 2 dirs): sort language list with pyicu
<Ng> --help
<evand> kirkland: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/250846/ - whenever you have a moment
<evand> I've tested it and it works for me, but you might want to run it through its paces as well
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r125 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh): Support preseeding of partman-iscsi/login/address.
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r126 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh):
<CIA-33> hw-detect: Don't call 'anna-install open-iscsi-udeb' if the iSCSI login choice is
<CIA-33> hw-detect: selected; partman-iscsi must already be installed for this choice to be
<CIA-33> hw-detect: offered, and it depends on open-iscsi-udeb already.
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r127 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu3
<mterry> Trying to run debconf-updatepo in current bzr results in: "File po/POTFILES.in does not exist... exiting"
<mterry> cjwatson, you moved po to real-po?  But real-po looks empty to me (no .pot, no POTFILES.in)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3352 ubiquity/ (6 files in 4 dirs): gtk: translate timezones: merge from lp:~mterry/ubiquity/translated-timezones
<superm1> mterry, did you intentionally do that last commit to a local only branch?
<mterry> superm1, translated-timezones?  I thought I pushed that
<mterry> superm1, hm, guess not.  Just pushed
<cjwatson> mterry: odd, it's populated here, but not in bazaar.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> bzr ls -V shows it
<cjwatson> superm1: eek! what did you do in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/3350?
<cjwatson> you nuked all the translations
<superm1> how?
<cjwatson> I have no idea
<cjwatson> let me put them back; I want to take care to preserve file-ids
<superm1> woah!...
<superm1> i was using an old version of bzr (on a hardy box)
<superm1> my bad, sorry.
<cjwatson> curious that it had that effect ...
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3353 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): restore debian/real-po/* from before r3350
<cjwatson> there we go
<superm1> i've been seeing some weird stuff happening on that box with jockey branches too
<superm1> i think i aught to just upgrade to a newer bzr
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3354 trunk/debian/real-po/ (80 files): update po/pot files with translated-timezones changes
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've just seen your grub announcement what will happen if your dual booting now then?
<cjwatson> for upgrades, you will have to follow my directions
<cjwatson> for fresh installs it should behave properly (i.e. unhide if dual-booting)
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah okay cool will test it out tomorrow then :)
<cody-somerville> does partman-auto ignore partman-auto/init_automatically_partition if partman-auto/expert_recipe is set or something?
<cody-somerville> ah
<cody-somerville> I see whats going on
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3355 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Properly process the output of apt-cache when pkgsel/language-packs is
<CIA-33> ubiquity: preseeded to ALL.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-11
<shtylman> cjwatson: gotta love the windows mbr virus :)
<shtylman> I love your responses
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r21 ubuntu/ (COPYING debian/changelog): Add COPYING file, requested by Loïc Minier.
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r22 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/iscsi): Record the target portal group tag for each target.
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r23 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/iscsi_settings):
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: If / is on iSCSI, configure /etc/iscsi/iscsi.initramfs appropriately
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: and, as a hacky workaround, set the default interface to "manual" in
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: /etc/network/interfaces (LP: #237460).
<CIA-33> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r24 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1127 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components for Alpha 4.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1128 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu51
<CIA-33> tasksel: cjwatson * r1418 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Add eucalyptus-simple-cluster and eucalyptus-node tasks.
<CIA-33> tasksel: cjwatson * r1419 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu20
<StevenK> evand: How can I debug why Wubi doesn't work? If I select Ubuntu Netbook Remix in the environment, the "Install" button is a no-op.
<StevenK> evand: And should python26.dll be provided alongside usb-creator.exe?
<StevenK> evand: Interestingly, kubuntu-netbook doesn't work either.
<cjwatson> mterry: you want the karma for marking https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/merge-oem-config implemented? I made you assignee so that youcan
<cjwatson> you can
<mterry> cjwatson, done.  Thanks, didn't know there was a separate spec, thought it came from the OEM-requested-features spec
<rgreening> evand: how goes
<evand> rgreening: hi
<rgreening> any luck with devicekit backend for usb-creator evand
<evand> rgreening: mostly working, the code is in ~usb-creator-hackers/usb-creator/cleanup
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> it will be awesome to get rid of the hal backend once and for all evand
<evand> I've tried to bring the kde frontend up to speed with changes as I went, but it may need more attention
<evand> absolutely
<rgreening> evand: well, when you are finished the back-end, I can take a look at the kde front-end again.
<evand> sure
<rgreening> I'll wait until you stabilize :)
<evand> haha, fair enough :)
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> shtylman: how goes the ubiquity fro Kubuntu?
<rgreening> evand: ^ any idea on the status of ubiquity for Kubuntu?
<evand> rgreening: shtylman has been merging his changes in
<evand> looks good so far
<rgreening> excellent
<rgreening> It's nice to see Kubuntu trying to maintain feature parity
<evand> superm1: if memory serves, did an upload the other day, so it should be on the daily-live cds
<evand> indeed
<superm1> my upload was before mterry's time zone stuff tho
<superm1> is that stuff ready for consumption right now actually? I'd like to do one more upload for the other few bug fixes I threw in there if possible
<mterry> superm1, asking me if timezone is ready?
<superm1> mterry, do you have any other bits that needed to be merged for it? or is it ready to be used as it stands?
<mterry> superm1, ready as it stands.  kde side isn't done, but that will come, probably post alpha5...
<superm1> if no other objections then, i'll get an upload together with that and my other few fixes
<evand> none here
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3356 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.40ubuntu2, hw-detect 1.72ubuntu3.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3357 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing 1.99.5
<cody-somerville> I have "db_set partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select biggest_free" in a partman init.d script but partman insists on partitioning the entire disk. Any clues why?
<cjwatson> you have partman-auto/disk set too, at a guess
<cjwatson> actually it's fine to do that. You probably also have partman-auto/method set though
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I actually just tried doing db_reset partman-auto/disk before db_set partman-auto/init_au...
<cody-somerville> and no change
<cody-somerville> but I do have partman-auto/method set
<cjwatson> right, forget I mentioned partman-auto/disk
<cjwatson> delete partman-auto/method from your preseed file
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, can I do db_reset ?
<cody-somerville> does that do what I think it does?
<cjwatson> I guess, but personally I'd just restart the whole thing with a fresh file to avoid confusion.
<cjwatson> partman-auto/method + partman-auto/disk means "whole disk" and bypasses partman-auto/init_automatically_partition.
<cody-somerville> ah, interesting. Okay. thanks! :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: installer is failing on netbook remix I'll have a look at it latter go to go out now
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-12
<davmor2> cjwatson: sorry it's taken so long but the logs are here http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog and http://www.davmor2.co.uk/partman no matter what I do it only seems to create the partition say there's an issue mounting /dev/sda1 and circle back round to the partitioning screen on ubiquity, whether I press continue or go back.
<davmor2> this is on unr
<davmor2> could this be down to my  pen drive dying at all?
<davmor2> right just installing vista to wipe format and kill the pen drive then I'll try again :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: 403 forbidden on the syslog
<davmor2> cjwatson: try again now
<davmor2> although I have since formated the usb drive and now it seems to be working but I'll let you know, so I think it was just the drive
<davmor2> It was just the pen drive cjwatson so don't worry
<cjwatson> ok - yes, it does show signs of hardware problems
<cjwatson> squashfs errors abound
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes I tried wiping it and formatting under linux but it didn't like it.  However when I did a full format under vista it was fine again so meh
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3358 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs): fix crash in kde timezone map when English is chosen
<superm1> mterry, so in looking at the new ubiquity with the tz map changes, i was a bit perplexed, if you click the map it still picks cities, but in the drop down you see time zones available as well as cities
<mterry> superm1, hmm?
<mterry> superm1, you mean, say, for US/CA/MX?
<superm1> yeah
<mterry> superm1, clicks will always get you city names.  But the zone names are offered in the drop downs if, say, someone knows they live in Eastern, but not New York time
<superm1> mterry, ah okay.  well that's a step in the right direction then
<mterry> superm1, you'd prefer the zone name be chosen on click too?
<superm1> yeah i think that would be much better; it does still leave the confusion though if you say click texas and it throws you into a random city in mexico
<superm1> or keeps rotating you around cities in you TZ
<superm1> at least for US/CA/MX i think it would be better to click right into the zone than the city, and maybe the rest of the world leaving it as it is if that's more appropriate
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3359 trunk/debian/changelog: add bug number to commit message, whoops
<mterry> So, cjwatson, superm1: I made a mistake in the kde timezone by not testing it with my changes in English...  I just committed a crasher fix to bzr, but I'd appreciate a push before Alpha 4 (fixes bug 412589)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412589 in ubiquity "timezone page broken in KDE frontend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412589
<mterry> superm1, yeah, the Texas thing is separate, but also on my TODO list.  Waiting on kwwii to draw lines on map
<mterry> evand, ^^ about crasher too
<superm1> mterry, http://pastebin.com/f2ede93dd
<mterry> superm1, that's not my line.  looks like evand's?  (slideshow)
<mterry> didn't think anyone else had committed, i had only changelog entyr
<evand> that's shtylman's (bzr blame ftw)
<evand> easy enough to fix though
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3360 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): 'as' is not supported in Python 2.5.
<evand> mterry: regarding your fix for the kde timezone map, are you sure that covers all cases?  US/Central isn't in zone.tab either, for instance.
<mterry> evand, that was code that was previously in components/timezone.py that I took out for the gtk frontend's sake and didn't move to the kde frontend until now
<mterry> evand, it's only applicable for default values
<mterry> evand, which is why US/Central doesn't matter
<mterry> evand, I'm not sure why MX doesn't get one, maybe it's never the default value
<evand> ah, good call
<evand> okay, uploading
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3361 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.6
<cjwatson> MX only has one timezone and goes through a different question path
<cjwatson> I think when I wrote the original code you're referring to I worked out all the possible cases, though obviously ICBW ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: you'll be glad to hear that grub does show up on dual boot :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-13
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3362 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * mythbuntu_ui:
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  - Hide step_label during the last step just prior to reboot. (LP: #412823)
<superm1> cody-somerville, you'll want to see if bug 412825 affects standard xfce in xubuntu too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412825 in ubiquity "Clicking reboot doesn't actually reboot the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412825
<superm1> i believe it should as there is no specific code in mythbuntu_ui for rebooting
 * cody-somerville nods.
<superm1> make sure you boot up to the full live env though, not an only-ubiquity mode just in case it turns out to be a permissions thing or something like that
<lool> Not sure whether you folks read planet gnome but I thought you might be interested in the mockups for advanced partitioning in the Fedora installer http://mairin.wordpress.com/2009/08/12/anaconda-advanced-storage-devices/
<lool> It shows that it's a hard problem for everybody
<evand> very cool, thanks!
<idimmu_> morning!
<idimmu_> if i wanted to completely strip out tasksel from the install process, which file should i be mangling?
<idimmu_> im thinking ill be tearing apart the initrd.gz ?
<idimmu_> theres a reference to tasksel in the lib/kickseed/kickseed.sh ?
<idimmu_> also is there any actual documentation on how the install process works anywhere?
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r128 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog disk-detect.templates): Drop disk-detect/iscsi/enable template, which is no longer used.
<cjwatson> idimmu_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development links to a paper
<cjwatson> idimmu_: the only thing you'd need to change to remove tasksel is pkgsel
<idimmu_> sweet
<cjwatson> idimmu_: though you can preseed things such that tasksel doesn't actually do anything
<cjwatson> so why bother actually changing the code? :)
<idimmu_> tried that
<idimmu_> didnt work
<cjwatson> well, how about I help you with that? it will be easier
<cjwatson> what exactly did you try?
<idimmu_> that would be awesome
<idimmu_> tasksel:tasksel/first=""
<idimmu_> in the pxelinux.cfg/default
<idimmu_> d-i     tasksel/first multiselect
<idimmu_>  (with trailing white space) in the preseed.txt
<idimmu_> (we're trying to pxe install jeos)
<idimmu_> (hardy0
<idimmu_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-August/000466.html
<cjwatson> so your problem is that standard is still installed?
<idimmu_> yes
<cjwatson> tasksel:tasksel/skip-tasks=standard
<cjwatson> we probably oughta document that
<idimmu_> oo
<cjwatson> standard is handled specially which is why you need to do this ...
<idimmu_> yeah
<idimmu_> i found the skip option in the change logs
<cjwatson> hang on, that's already in your preseed file
<idimmu_> yep :)
<cjwatson> oh, but you put "d-i" as the owner
<idimmu_> ah!
<cjwatson> d-i	tasksel/first multiselect
<cjwatson> d-i	tasksel/skip-tasks multiselect standard, server
<cjwatson> the effect of "d-i" there is that it isn't copied to the installed system, and tasksel is run chrooted ...
<cjwatson> so replace "d-i" with "tasksel" and it should work
<idimmu_> ah ok
<idimmu_> tasksel tasksel/skip-tasks etc
<idimmu_> ?
<cjwatson> right
<idimmu_> cheers
<cjwatson> maybe we should implicitly copy tasksel/* over anyway, dunno if I like that kind of magic but ...
 * idimmu_ reboots the server
<idimmu_> looking at all the example they are all tasksel tasksel/blah
<idimmu_> so ive no idea how i managed to inject the d-i
<idimmu_> ah
<idimmu_> not all the examples are tasksel tasksel/blah :/
<idimmu_> http://www.emdebian.org/d-i/lenny/preseed.cfg
<idimmu_> (ok ok, its 3rd party, my bad :/ )
<cjwatson> hmm, wonder if I can track down the author of that
<idimmu_> im not sure its worth it
<cjwatson> I've had a go
<cjwatson> at least somebody who probably has edit access
<idimmu_> just googled "d-i tasksel" and got ~400 results
<idimmu_> cool!
<idimmu_> sweet. base system installed, time to see what it does next
<idimmu_> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect
<idimmu_> tasksel tasksel/skip-tasks multiselect standard, server
<idimmu_> ok that didnt work
<idimmu_> append tasksel:tasksel/first= vga=normal initrd=jeos-hardy/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz locale=en_GB conso <snip>
<idimmu_> looks like skip-tasks was first added in intrepid, and im using hardy, maybe ?
<cjwatson> drop the tasksel:tasksel/first= from the append line; it's not necessary if you're using a preseed file, and it's confusing
<idimmu_> ok
<cjwatson> oh, that could be
<cjwatson> hmm, maybe jeos just plain didn't do this right in hardy
<idimmu_> wonder whether i could use a jaunty netboot to install hardy/jeos or something
<idimmu_> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect
<idimmu_> tasksel tasksel/skip-tasks multiselect standard
<idimmu_> ok ive cleaned out my append line
<cjwatson> that ain't gonna help, tasksel is installed from the target suite
<idimmu_> my preseed.txt looks like that
<idimmu_> oh
<idimmu_> poopsock
<cjwatson> here's a simple and stupid approach
<cjwatson> (give me a second)
<idimmu_> :)
<cjwatson> erg, this is going to be a right pain to get right for netbooting
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string echo "sed -i 's/^in-target.*tasksel/#&/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkgsel.postinst || true" /var/lib/dpkg/info/download-installer.postinst
<idimmu_> yep
<cjwatson> I think
<idimmu_> lol
<cjwatson> that just brutally nukes tasksel at run-time, but no need to rebuild anything
<idimmu_> sweet
 * idimmu_ tries
<idimmu_> hmm, blue screen of death
<idimmu_> ah thats better!
<cjwatson> cool
<idimmu_> hmm, well its downloaded tasksel (expected) and its downloaded ubuntu-standard (apprehensive)
<idimmu_> we'll see what it does with them!
<idimmu_> configured and installed tasksel :o
<idimmu_> 'an installation step failed'
<idimmu_> it did tasksel, which resulted in fuck all happening, and now its gone straight to grub :)
<idimmu_> time to see whats installed :)
<cjwatson> odd that it still did tasksel, I wouldn't mind seeing the installation logs at some point
<cjwatson> I might have screwed up that sed business, I didn't test it
<idimmu_> well its looking better than before
<idimmu_> ubuntu-standard/wget/manpages etc *have* installed
<idimmu_> but the openoffice stuff hasnt
<idimmu_> aspell etc
<idimmu_> ill get the installation logs for you!
<cjwatson> that sounds like an accident due to the "an installation step failed" bit actually
<cjwatson> the standard way to turn that stuff off is:
<cjwatson> d-i     pkgsel/language-pack-patterns   string
<cjwatson> d-i     pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false
<idimmu_> http://www.idimmu.net/installer.tar.gz
<idimmu_> cheers, ill add that to the bottom
<cjwatson> it doesn't like your preseed file all that much, I wonder if that's related
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:51:14 preseed: warning: Unknown type error, skipping line 13
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:51:14 preseed: warning: Unknown type error, skipping line 16
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:51:14 preseed: warning: Unknown type error, skipping line 27
<cjwatson> it looks like you generated this preseed file using debconf-get-selections --installer - that actually really isn't recommended
<cjwatson> it's better to start with the example in the installation guide (help.ubuntu.com/8.04)
<cjwatson> your installed system is going to have a load of junk in its debconf database that will never go away
<idimmu_> ah
<idimmu_> yeah
<cjwatson> still trying to figure out your actual failure though
<idimmu_> ok ill work on that whilst i have my lunch,
<idimmu_> cheers for all the help btw!
<idimmu_> bbiab
<cjwatson> oh, blah
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string echo "sed -i 's/^in-target.*tasksel/#&/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkgsel.postinst || true" >> /var/lib/dpkg/info/download-installer.postinst
<cjwatson> that extra ">>" makes a big difference
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm assuming this is an issue with packages and not the install but I've installed from this cd 2 times already this time I've done an oem install and it's failed http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog
<cjwatson> davmor2: neither
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:59:07 kernel: [ 1881.892102] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:59:07 kernel: [ 1881.892107] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:59:07 kernel: [ 1881.892110] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:59:07 kernel: [ 1881.892114] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Timeout on logical unit
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:59:07 kernel: [ 1881.892120] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1090844
<cjwatson> Aug 13 10:59:07 kernel: [ 1881.892124] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 272711
<cjwatson> it all goes south from there
<cjwatson> apparently quite a localised error on the CD since most other stuff works
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool I'll try another cd then
<shtylman> evand: is "Exception is ..." a python 2.6 thing only? and I thought that we ran on top of 2.6 not 2.5?
<evand> shtylman: we build for both, as I understand it
<shtylman> ahh, gotcha
<shtylman> do you know when the alpha 4 disks come out?
<evand> shtylman: when slangasek pulls the lever. If you want to follow along with the progress, check #ubuntu-release
<shtylman> cool
 * idimmu_ tries the new d-i preseed/early_command
<idimmu_> woohoo thanks cjwatson that  >> totally sorted it!
<cjwatson> great
<idimmu_> no ubuntu-standard :D
<idimmu_> shineee
<idimmu_> do you still think its worth me cutting any extra cruft from the preseed.txt?
<idimmu_> (yes i did generate some of it from debconf-get-selections)
<cjwatson> idimmu_: up to you, it's probably not a huge deal
<idimmu_> k
<idimmu_> hmm it looks like because we're not running tasksel now
<idimmu_> even though ive enabled the universe repository, the equivalent of apt-get update isnt being run
<idimmu_> so now im trying to preseed installation of puppet it's failing :)
<idimmu_> Aug 13 13:21:53 preseed: running preseed command preseed/late_command: apt-get update ; apt-get install puppet
<idimmu_> Aug 13 13:21:53 log-output: sh: apt-get: not found
<idimmu_> Aug 13 13:21:53 log-output: sh: apt-get: not found
<idimmu_> heh
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> oh, you forgot to chroot
<cjwatson> in-target apt-get update && in-target apt-get install puppet
<idimmu_> ah cheers!
<cjwatson> preseed/late_command runs in the installation root, which doesn't have apt-get
<idimmu_> yeah figured that
<idimmu_> this installer stuff is pretty cool
<mpt> cjwatson, I guess <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-express> is a duplicate of <https://launchpad.net/ubiquity>?
<cjwatson> can you duplicate projects?
<cjwatson> the guadalinex guys might still be using their old ubuntu-express for all I know, although I think they've switched
<cjwatson> juanje on Freenode would probably know
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3323 translated-timezones/ (4 files in 4 dirs): kde: support translated timezones too
<mterry> uh, ignore that, that wasn't a commit to trunk.  i accidentally had cia on for my branch
<cjwatson> didn't look like a commit to trunk; it's OK to have CIA on for branches
<mterry> cjwatson, oh, OK
<cjwatson> commits to trunk would show up as "trunk/" rather than "translated-timezones/", normally
<cjwatson> as long as 'bzr nick' is right
<CarlFK> what's a list I can post questions about customizing the live CD? (like adding shortcuts on desktop/task bar, autorun, what can I remove to make room...)
<cjwatson> I don't know if there is one; it's probably closer to ubuntu-desktop than here
<CarlFK> thanks
<eeejay> hey evand, are you around?
<rbelem> hey cjwatson
<rbelem> i made some changes to ubuntu-cdimage
<rbelem> i'm planning add debmirror as a mirror option
<rbelem> list all config vars in etc/config
<rbelem> the changes are in my branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~rclbelem/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline
<cjwatson> rbelem: if you request a merge into the main development branch in LP, I'll get mail
<cjwatson> that's preferred
<cjwatson> rbelem: I don't like "Removed source on etc/config from every script. It is only on for-project" though - we don't always use for-project for absolutely everything
<cjwatson> so that will be my first merge comment :)
<rbelem> cjwatson, hum... i will make a cleanup
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> cjwatson, which are the main scripts, that runs the others script?
<cjwatson> rbelem: I want config sourced in all scripts
<cjwatson> everything is supposed to be runnable standalone; this is useful for debugging
<cjwatson> well, all except a select few. for-project indeed *shouldn't* source it; its only role is to set the PROJECT and CAPPROJECT variables
<cjwatson> and kill-after and semaphore don't need it
<rbelem> cjwatson, nice!!! i will do it today
<rbelem> cjwatson, tomorrow i will ping you about the new changes
<cjwatson> please use the merge proposal interface in LP, and then you don't have to ping me on IRC :-)
<cjwatson> I'd rather do this kind of thing asynchronously
<rbelem> cjwatson, ok ;-)
<idimmu_> cjwatson: thanks for all the help today dude, by the time i left work i had a fully pxeing completely minimal puppeting jeos installation
<idimmu_> night night
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-14
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3363 ubiquity/ (11 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Upgrade to debhelper v7. There's still some fairly significant ugliness
<CIA-33> ubiquity: in our debian/rules, but this is a slight improvement.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3364 ubiquity/.bzrignore: ignore debian/ubiquity-frontend-debconf
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3365 trunk/ (5 files in 5 dirs): kde: merge translated timezones from lp:~mterry/ubiquity/translated-timezones
<dpm> mterry: thanks for the detailed e-mail with the info on the translated timezones!
<mterry> dpm, np :)
<mterry> dpm, sorry the translations are all over the place, but that's just how it ended up :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3366 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/ubiquity.glade): gtk: remove separators from dialogs
<dpm> mterry: np :)
<StevenK> mterry: Did you see bug 412832?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412832 in ubiquity "oem-config-prepare icon seems to be a single pixel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412832
<mterry> StevenK, hrm, no.  looking
<mterry> StevenK, from what I can see, it never had an icon.  This bug just showed up because UNR displays like it does..  Interesting.  Easy enough to assign one
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3367 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): add icons for oem-config-prepare menu entries
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3368 trunk/ (24 files in 5 dirs): gtk: convert glade to GtkBuilder
<superm1> mterry, by making change r3367, keep in mind that the "prepare shipping to end user icon" will remain on the installed system after oem-config runs still
<mterry> superm1, why would my change make that happen?
<superm1> mterry, well at least in standard ubuntu now it would.  it wasn't showing up in the menus before i dont think
<mterry> superm1, eww, you mean that oem-config-prepare is somehow sticking around?  that's a separate bug from showing an icon, but also should be fixed
<superm1> mterry, yeah that's what i was getting at, just reminding that since oem-config and ubiquity remain installed...
<mterry> superm1, how was this handled in the past?
<superm1> mterry, in the past oem-config has just remained installed since it didn't have any way to clean up itself
<mterry> superm1, but then the menu items would have also stuck around before.  that doesn't seem right
<superm1> mterry, previously i thought the menu item was not put in the system menu, it was just on the 'oem' user's desktop
<mterry> superm1, hmm, maybe?  I don't remember seeing that code when I merged the codebases, but I'll check how oem-config used those .desktop files
<superm1> hmm. maybe i'm wrong though.  'Categories=GTK;System;Settings;' in the old ./desktop/oem-config-prepare-gtk.desktop.in
<superm1> so my mistake, the behavior should be the same.  nonetheless, it cleaning itself up is the proper solution :)
<mterry> superm1, so you're saying you think the current behavior is the same as before?  i.e. we aren't regressing?
<superm1> mterry, i'll need to look at a fresh 9.04 install to be sure.
<mterry> superm1, hrm, it looks like old oem-config and ubiquity do the same thing.  but it doesn't make sense to me.  oem-config installs a .desktop file to a private location, then copies it the system during postinst.  then when the oem user is created, it copies it over to the oem user's desktop.  i just don't know why it bothers copying it to the system so everyone sees it
<superm1> mterry, i'd guess it's in a bunch of place to ensure that it's seen no matter what
<cjwatson> the reason I never arranged for oem-config to be removed is that I was being cautious about the possibility that oem-config might need to be rerun afterwards
<cjwatson> but it may be that that was more useful during debugging than in reality
<cjwatson> it's probably ok not to put the .desktop file in the menus
<mterry> cjwatson, hmm, OK.  The change to not install into the main menus is probably not disruptive.  i can do that
<superm1> mterry, i should be able to convert most of the mythbuntu stuff over to gtkbuilder too over the weekend, i just need to make sure i dont fully break glade because we have third parties that ship mythbuntu control centre plugins in glade currently
<mterry> superm1, there's no rush
<mterry> superm1, but cool, thx
<CIA-33> os-prober: cjwatson * r235 ubuntu/ (9 files in 7 dirs): merge from Debian 1.30
<CIA-33> os-prober: cjwatson * r236 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.30ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-15
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3370 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/mythbuntu_stepDrivers.ui):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: - Add a GtkCellRendererText and ListStore to drivers step. The previous
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  conversion from glade->gtkbuilder appears to have not done for us.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3371 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Drop logic to support glade files
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3372 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.links): link to the gtkbuilder file for tab_remote rather than the glade file
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3373 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Drop depends on python-glade2
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-16
<syb> Hi all. Visiting here to perhaps get help with triaging a hang after partitioning using Alternate CDROM
<syb> of Karmic Alpha4 - Kubuntu.
<syb> In a VirtualBox install onto real USB sticks.
 * syb goes away to read Wiki docs for Installer.
<syb> Hmm, scripts in /lib/partman/fstab.d/ are hanging on my attempt to install Karmic Alpha4 using d-i to create a LVM-on-Encyrpted-RAID1 installation.
<syb> I'll keep investigating, killing processes, and report back later... may be gone 24-36 hours though.
<syb-away> I think partman's scripts are hanging on for dev in $DEVICES.
<syb> I may be able to debug this by manually running the commands that partman's shell scripts are doing.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3374 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py): Fix broken MySQL service by mythbuntu-common changes.
<cjwatson> syb-away: best way would be to extract the syslog and partman logs from the running installer ('anna-install openssh-client-udeb' will get you scp to copy them out), and attach them to a bug (on debian-installer to start with) so that we can investigate - I don't think you'll get very far with manually running partman commands, it's actually quite hard to plumb all the right things together by hand
<cjwatson> syb-away: seems unlikely that it would be hanging on 'for dev in $DEVICES' itself, unless the shell is broken! It might be something nearby
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-16
<cjwatson> jetole: the pastebin entry has expired, but looks like you're missing at least 'd-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true'
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1340 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-15 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1341 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu18
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1342 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> debian-installer: Move omap to 2.6.35-15 kernels, now that linux-ti-omap has been merged
<CIA-7> debian-installer: into linux.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1343 ubuntu/build/config/armel/omap.cfg: slightly more compact version handling
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4211 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: If a plugin declares a title, but it's not fetched properly from debconf,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: hide the title bar rather than crash.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1344 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu19
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-17
<jetole> cjwatson: No. I am not missing 'd-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true' but I have posted it on pastebin again and set it for a month to retain it. http://pastebin.org/567042
<jetole> to anyone who missed my original post who can help...
<jetole> Hey guys. I am using preseeding and am being prompted: "Before the Logical Volume Manager can be configured, the current partitioning scheme has to be written to disk." and some more info before it asks me yes/no, Write  the changes to disks and configure LVM. I don't know what I am missing but here is my preseed file if anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it. http://pastebin.org/567042
<jetole> Also, here is a screen shot: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9619AZONnimO1hyMSLdA-g?feat=directlink
<jetole> Thanks in advance for any help.
<jetole> oh p.s.: ubuntu 10.04 x86_64 server
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1345 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-16 kernels.
<joschi> hi!
<joschi> how can I tell partman during a preseeded installation to not use the whole space of lvm volume group?
<joschi> my current recipe is here: http://pastie.org/private/rqwziqko4h0ipqrtnggjpa
<joschi> unfortunately partman makes the last LV (/var/lib/mysql) as big as possible, ie. consumes all remaining space in the volume group
<cjwatson> you have 'd-i partman-auto-lvm/guided_size string max'; make that something else, e.g. 10G or 80%
<joschi> cjwatson: ok, but that's possible but not what I want. I should create the volume group to span the whole disk but not create the logical volumes to span the whole VG
<joschi> cjwatson: this would also have some problems with hard disks of different sizes. I don't want to spare always 10G or 80% of the hard drive, but just the remaining space
<joschi> cjwatson: but basically it was a good try. thx ;)
<cjwatson> joschi: what I suggested causes the VG to span the whole disk but the LVs not to span the whole VG.  If you want something else then you need to be clearer.
<cjwatson> (and there likely isn't anything better)
<joschi> cjwatson: oh, thx. I didn't know that. but what happens when the disk is exactly as big as the defined partitions/LVs and I have guided_size == 80% (just an example)?
<cjwatson> then I think autopartitioning will fail
<cjwatson> I don't have anything better to offer you right now
<joschi> too bad. that's something I found way better with FAI's setup-storage script. unfortunately partman IMHO is a bit under-documented. guess I have to play around with the preseed file a little bit more. thx again, cjwatson
<rickabillie> When I try to use the startup disk creator, it always fails on 47%. 4gig mem stick, edubuntu (md5checked) tried using the live dvd startup dik creater also, same result, anyone have an idea of what to try next?
<ryanakca> I'm modifying a LiveCD for work. Wubi appears to copy the contents of the CD to the hard drive, but upon boot from the HD, fails to call ubiquity / whatever installer to finish the installation. The end product is that I have a system that is identical to my LiveCD. How can I fix this?
<ryanakca> I've had to revert wubi to revision 189 because of random build and install errors.
<ryanakca> Would xivulon be the person to talk to?
<cjwatson> probably, if you can find him
<ryanakca> cjwatson: Thanks
<ryanakca> Also, http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-installer/ doesn't appear to have been updated in a while...
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-18
 * NCommander just learned you can't build d-i on an NFS mount it seems :-/
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1346 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu20
<hallyn> currently when i boot from maverick daily cd in kvm, it seems to boot fine but stops at a pretty purple screen instead of installer or gnome desktop.  (can't test on bare hw right now, but maverick has worked before and windows cd boots fine)  known issue?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-19
<maney> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a PXE boot on a machine with only a serial terminal?  I wanted to try Lucid on an Alix 2-series, and it gets through setting up the repo & proxy and then goes unresponsive :-(
<RamsRambo> After upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 it is not booting
<RamsRambo> I need help with this
<RamsRambo> any one here
<jcole> ﻿question about the livecd... i am providing remastered versions and would like to "force" encrypted home directories by default... what config would i modify to make that happen?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-20
<CIA-71> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r57 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 15
<CIA-71> partman-uboot: cjwatson * r13 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 4
<CIA-71> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r697 ubuntu/ (27 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.77
<CIA-71> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r698 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.77ubuntu1
<CIA-71> grub-installer: cjwatson * r858 ubuntu/ (31 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.54
<TeacherTomL> Hi everyone.  I am having a problem installing xmms because it requires GLib (says GLib 1.2.2 in the error message.)  I can't for the life of me find anyplace to download GLib.  GTK, yes, but not the subset GLib.  Any suggestions?
<cjwatson> TeacherTomL: this channel is about initial installation rather than installing various packages - suggest you try #ubuntu
<CIA-71> grub-installer: cjwatson * r859 ubuntu/debian/po/ (10 files): debconf-updatepo
<TeacherTomL> Thanks cjwatson.  I will do that.
<ogra> hmm, ev still on vacation ?
<CIA-71> casper: cjwatson * r827 netboot/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper): merge lp:~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/maverick/casper/netmount_if_conf_in_initrd
<CIA-71> casper: cjwatson * r828 netboot/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-71> casper: Parse the machine-readable file written out by ipconfig rather than
<CIA-71> casper: trying to parse its human-readable output.
 * ogra struggles with bug 616581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails to run (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 459)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616581
<ogra> if os.path.exists('/usr/bin/xfsettingsd'): .... why the heck would it fail on the next line, xfsettingsd is nonexistent on the images so the condition is false
<ogra> (i.e. it shouldnt be executed so shouldnt fai)
<cjwatson> if it's an out-of-memory error, then you might just be tweaking something essentially random
<ogra> the system has 512M
<ogra> i dont think its OOM (and i cant see any indication for that in dmesg)
<cjwatson> consider that there may be multiple different problems reported by different people in this bug
<cjwatson> which is why I'm always endlessly going on about different people filing different bugs
<cjwatson> the crash reported by Tobin is here:
<cjwatson>                 extras.append(subprocess.Popen(
<cjwatson>                     ['/usr/lib/ubiquity/panel'],
<cjwatson>                     stdin=null, stdout=logfile, stderr=logfile,
<cjwatson>                     **maybe_drop_privileges))
<ogra> right, we all get the same crash currently
<ogra> if i comment that part of ubiquity-dm it fails on the next if clause
<ogra> if i comment that one too, all works fine
<ogra> (as i described in the last comment)
<cjwatson> try 'file /usr/lib/ubiquity/panel'
<cjwatson> if that looks wrong, consider the possibility that it might be some underlying facility that's buggy, such as the fs returning wrong data
<ogra> i have to use a new image first, the one i'm using already removed oem-config
<ogra> yeah, thats something i was suspecting
<ogra> especially since i get e2fsck errors under that kernel, but no fsck errors at all if i run it on a virgin image on any other HW
<cjwatson> random ENOEXEC errors are usually a sign of something below the application layer going wrong, unless the executable file in question really is toast
<ogra> well, we got that new toolchain after the sprint so i'm a bit careful if i see NOEXEC now
<ogra> could always be a broken binary
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> lp_archive@cocoplum:~/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubiquity$ dpkg -c ubiquity-frontend-gtk_2.3.7_all.deb | grep panel
<cjwatson> -rwxr-xr-x root/root      9660 2010-08-15 09:17 ./usr/lib/ubiquity/panel
<cjwatson> there are three very important bad letters there
<cjwatson> or maybe this is clearer
<cjwatson> E: ubiquity-frontend-gtk: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-object ./usr/lib/ubiquity/panel
<ogra> awww
<ogra> well, that explains the second issue, but not why the xfsettingsd lines are executed
<cjwatson> separate bug report if it's still reproducible after this
<ogra> thanks a lot for the help, i would never have thought of such an issue
<cjwatson> I'm working on a fix, just will take a while to build
<ryanakca> I'm modifying a LiveCD for work (the local university), it'll be distributed to all of the CS students / used as the image for our labs, so this has a rather high priority on my end: Wubi successfully copies the contents of the CD to the hard drive, but when it boots from the HD, ubiquity / whichever installer doesn't get called to finish the installation. The end product is a system identical to my LiveCD. How can I fix this? I've ...
<ryanakca> ... had to revert to revision 189 because of random build and install errors.
<ryanakca> I've been meaning to speak with xivulon, but he's been away for the past few days. Is there anybody else I can talk to regarding it?
<ryanakca> BRB, kernel upgrade requires a reboot.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4212 ubiquity/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog): Update d-i/update-control for Dpkg::Deps changes in dpkg 1.15.6.
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1347 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-17 kernels.
<CIA-71> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1348 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu21
<robbiew> cjwatson: I have a question, that I should know the answer to...are we enabling jockey in the installer?
<robbiew> we are right?...we being ev
<robbiew> spec has :
<robbiew> [ev] Install ubuntu-restricted-addons if option checked: INPROGRESS
<robbiew> [ev] Create copy for the 'needed for a better experience' checkbox and get legal to sign off on it: INPROGRESS
<robbiew> [ev] Add a Jockey hook: TODO
<CIA-71> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4213 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control rules):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Make ubiquity-frontend-gtk Architecture: any, due to
<CIA-71> ubiquity: /usr/lib/ubiquity/panel (LP: #616581).
<cjwatson> ogra: ^- any chance you could test-build and try the above, if it's feasible?
<cjwatson> robbiew: I won't really know until ev gets back, but I thought we were still intending to do that
<cjwatson> I suppose it's at risk at this point
<robbiew> cjwatson: ok...I'll follow up with ev
<robbiew> last we spoke, I think he had made some good progress there
<cjwatson> I haven't spoken with ev since debconf
<ogra> cjwatson, i'll try it over the weekend
<ogra> the awesomeness of the preinstalled images is that i can just dpkg -i packages in the rootfs as needed ;)
<CIA-71> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4214 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): Remove build-locale on clean.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-21
<CIA-71> partman-auto: cjwatson * r328 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/recipes.sh):
<CIA-71> partman-auto: Use /usr/lib/base-installer/dmi-available-memory if available to
<CIA-71> partman-auto: determine memory size for RAM-dependent recipe elements (LP: #604765).
<CIA-71> partman-auto: cjwatson * r329 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 91ubuntu4
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-15
<superm1> cjwatson, ping.  quick question about partman-efi.  it's currently flagging off fat32 partitions with the name "EFI System Partition".  Is there a particular reason that "System Partition" was capitalized?  If not, would you be opposed to matching all cases of those two words instead?
<cjwatson> because I didn't know there were people using non-standard case for that
<cjwatson> I don't mind case-insensitivity there
<superm1> ah okay, that's good.  it turns out that in dell process it's "system partition" rather than "System Partition" and that's causing at least 1 of a handful of problems
<superm1> the other big one that stood out thus far i submitted a patch for to grub-devel two weeks ago but didn't see any comments, could you look it over or should i just resend? https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2011-08/msg00000.html
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4820 trunk/debian/control: Depend on the gstreamer GI typelib for the webcam work.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4821 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py: Use the right API for the webcam module.
<CIA-37> partman-efi: superm1 * r661 partman-efi/ (debian/changelog init.d/efi):
<CIA-37> partman-efi: Be case insensitive on matching the name EFI System Partition when
<CIA-37> partman-efi: detecting existing EFI system partitions.
<CIA-37> partman-efi: superm1 * r662 partman-efi/debian/changelog: releasing version 24ubuntu2
<cjwatson> superm1: OK, will look at that today
<superm1> thanks
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4822 trunk/src/webcam/webcam.h: Expose the available method in the webcam library.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1510 ubuntu/ (build/config/powerpc/powerpc/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> debian-installer: Bump powerpc netboot image size by two megabytes to account for the
<CIA-37> debian-installer: addition of WPA support.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1511 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog): Disable armel/linaro-vexpress until LP #826021 is fixed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 826021 in linux-linaro-vexpress "Please re-enable crypto-modules udeb" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826021
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1512 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu54
<ev> hm, wubildr generated on the livefs buildd fails, but generating it locally using the same commands works
<ev> and all the configuration files it's sourcing are generated on the fly
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1513 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> debian-installer: And bump the armel/omap netboot image size by two megabytes too, also to
<CIA-37> debian-installer: account for the addition of WPA support.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4823 trunk/debian/changelog: Feature Freeze exception (LP: #825274).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4824 trunk/ubiquity/nm.py: Clean up debugging messages in nm.py
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4825 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py: Initialize gstreamer before starting the webcam
<ev> still working on this gst camerabin move
<ev> somewhat temporarily stuck in automake hell
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4826 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py: Only show the webcam widget when we've switched to that page
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4827 trunk/debian/control: Update build-depends, add gstreamer-plugins-good to GTK frontend dependencies in anticipation of the camerabin move.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4828 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Shut down the webcam when we move away from the page.
<cjwatson> superm1: committed upstream with modifications (per e-mail) and also to the Debian packaging branch; I'll certainly merge from Debian at least once more before release
<superm1> cjwatson, great thanks
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4829 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ (ubi-webcam.py ubi-wireless.py): In automatic mode, skip webcam and wireless pages
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4830 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Test for valid DISPLAY env variable when importing gtk_ui to unbreak oem-config -q
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * rmario_limonciello@dell.com-20110815234709-ogp8cwqx2qb100sh ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: move gtkwidgets over as well, it imports gtk too
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-16
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've a question about the ubiquity source package hook
<bdmurray> cjwatson: in bug 824799 I'm not sure what the intent of the if statement was
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824799 in apport "TypeError: expected string or buffer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824799
<bdmurray> ev: I've extracted Tracebacks from syslog files attached to ubiquity crash reports and created md5sums for the tracebacks and I'm going to start consolidating duplicates provided they aren't about GrubInstaller.  Does that seem reasonable?
<ev> awesome, that sounds amazing
<bdmurray> thanks!  I'm pretty excited too - hope to get the numbers under < 1000 ;-)
<ev> heh
<ev> what on earth generates the livefs build logs...
 * ev digs
<StevenK> ev: livecd.sh on the cd build machines
<StevenK> Which calls into livecd-rootfs
<ev> StevenK: I'm not seeing this at all in livecd.sh from livecd-rootfs. Is this something wedged in place on just the buildds?
<StevenK> ev: Right, livecd.sh is just run on the buildds
<StevenK> ev: It tosses a logfile into the same directory that the rootfs is built into, which antimony grabs
<ev> ahh, too early
<ev> grep -i for the win
<ev> StevenK: thanks
<StevenK> ev: Welcome
<cjwatson> StevenK: livecd.sh is no longer used FYI - it's live-build/auto/* from livecd-rootfs these days.  In fact it's BuildLiveCD that writes the log file
<StevenK> Clearly, since you've moved to live-build, my knowledge is now woefully out of date.
<ev> in the spirit of the design team's woefully misguided interface behavior changes, I'd like to remove copy and paste from all menu items and keyboard shortcuts
<ev> it's only brought me pain
<cjwatson> StevenK: I don't think it was ever in livecd.sh directly though :)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: it makes sense to behave differently if it exists or is unreadable, but it fails to handle the case where it just doesn't exist, yes
<cjwatson> er, *if it exists *and* is unreadable
<cjwatson> those logs are often readable only by root
<cjwatson> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667143/ should help
<bdmurray> cjwatson: why not just remove the if and the else so it just uses attach_root_command_outputs?
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r959 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-18> base-installer: Honour apt-setup/security_path when constructing initial security
<CIA-18> base-installer: entries in sources.list (LP: #820306).
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r960 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.119ubuntu4
<cjwatson> bdmurray: it'll escalate privilege (possibly involving password entry) unnecessarily; if you think that's OK, go ahead I guess
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r332 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-18> base-installer: Honour apt-setup/security_path when constructing initial security
<CIA-18> base-installer: entries in sources.list (LP: #820306).
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r401 lucid-proposed/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-18> base-installer: Honour apt-setup/security_path when constructing initial security
<CIA-18> base-installer: entries in sources.list (LP: #820306).
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r402 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu8
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r333 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu2.4
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r938 maverick-proposed/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-18> base-installer: Honour apt-setup/security_path when constructing initial security
<CIA-18> base-installer: entries in sources.list (LP: #820306).
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r939 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.107ubuntu4
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r953 natty-proposed/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-18> base-installer: Honour apt-setup/security_path when constructing initial security
<CIA-18> base-installer: entries in sources.list (LP: #820306).
<CIA-18> base-installer: cjwatson * r954 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.116ubuntu3
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4832 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py: Fix webcam available check.
<ev> there's a lovely little bug in the GTK CssProvider where it segfaults based on the phase of the moon
<ev> I'll get to that at some point, but just a heads up
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4833 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py: Don't show the wireless page if the hardware isn't present.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I'm sorry I don't think my question was clear regarding the ubiquity source package hook.  Why is report[ident] a tuple instead of a string in the if os.access(f, os.R_OK) bit?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: oh, I have no idea.  perhaps that was required at the time and isn't any more
<cjwatson> it certainly looks as though that should be changed now
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay thanks, I'm working on something else to so will take care of that
<ev> ugh, this autotools issue in gst-plugins-good is definitely getting the better of me
<ev> wow, I should have checked my assumption that libgstbasecamerabinsrc should be ending up in /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10 instead of /usr/lib much earlier
<ev> in other news, custom widget signals appear to be broken in pygi (like so much else)
<ev> and we have a FFe approval from pitti
<CIA-18> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r906 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-18> partman-partitioning: Drop ntfsprogs-udeb dependency and switch to ntfs-3g-udeb across the
<CIA-18> partman-partitioning: board, now that it includes ntfsresize.
<CIA-18> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r907 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 81ubuntu2
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4834 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Prefer recent versions of ntfs-3g to ntfsprogs, as ntfsresize has moved
<CIA-18> ubiquity: to ntfs-3g.
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1514 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu55
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-17
<bdmurray> I'm curious about how bug 697453 ended up being reported.  Was a +filebug url presented to the reporter and could we stop that in some cases?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697453 in ubiquity "installation program crash on cd apt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697453
<ev> mpt, bdmurray and I had a brief conversation about automatically doing a CD consistency check over dinner last night
<ev> I realize this has been discussed before and the conclusion was that it takes too long, but perhaps we can find some middle ground wherein we only hash at multiples of an offset
<ev> or maybe the answer is to checksum files in ureadahead + ubiquity, with the theory being that anything else will nabbed by the installer
<ev> oh, I'm forgetting the rest of the conversation and it's early
<ev> usb-creator should always checksum the image (and be smart about it - it could look in .disk/info and pull down the md5sum that matches that build)
<ev> and wubi will grow cd/usb burning with checksumming in 12.04 (presumably)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4835 trunk/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Add bug reference to GTK exceptions workaround in test_gtkwidgets.
<CIA-18> wubi: evand * r226 trunk/data/isolist.ini: Bump the minimum space requirement to 5GB, to match Ubiquity.
<lfaraone> Is the select-language screen in Oneiric supposed to look like http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/0115srb9/oneiricRunningVirtualBoxOSE_031.png ?
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1515 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1202 kernels.
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1516 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu56
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-18
<ev> lfaraone: yes, if you break into the CD boot menu and select "Try Ubuntu"
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4836 trunk/src/ (panel/panel.c webcam/webcam.c webcam/webcam.h): Add copyright headers
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4837 trunk/ubiquity/nm.py: Don't overwrite the connect method in the Network Manager widget (D'oh).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4838 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Hook up to the connection spinner, now that signals are working in the network manager widget.
<lfaraone> ev: ok, and there is not supposed to be any text to the left of the select-language menu?
<lfaraone> ev: nevermind, I tried again and that just appeared to be a graphics glitch in virtualbox.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4839 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-18> ubiquity: 1.119ubuntu4, console-setup 1.57ubuntu23, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu28,
<CIA-18> ubiquity: netcfg 1.68ubuntu1, partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu20, partman-
<CIA-18> ubiquity: basicfilesystems 71ubuntu1, partman-efi 24ubuntu2, partman-
<CIA-18> ubiquity: partitioning 81ubuntu2, tzsetup 1:0.26ubuntu10, user-setup
<CIA-18> ubiquity: 1.28ubuntu18.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4840 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py): I ♥ pyflakes.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-19
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4841 trunk/ (147 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-18> console-setup: cjwatson * r416 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-18> console-setup: Fix default keyboard selection for language/country combinations lacking
<CIA-18> console-setup: a proper combined locale (LP: #814448).
<CIA-18> console-setup: cjwatson * r417 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu24
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4842 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Enable code in console-setup 1.57ubuntu24 to fix default keyboard
<CIA-18> ubiquity: selection for language/country combinations lacking a proper combined
<CIA-18> ubiquity: locale (LP: #814448).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4843 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/control): Add udev to build-deps for network-manager unit test.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4844 trunk/tests/test_usersetup.py: Increase hostname check timeout.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4845 trunk/ubiquity/nm.py: full path
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4846 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Move noninteractive frontend to PyGI bindings for GObject (LP:
<CIA-18> ubiquity: #829186).
<stgraber> ev: when are you planning to upload the pygi version of ubiquity? I guess I'll need to upload a pygi version of the Edubuntu plugins once it's in the archive.
<ev> stgraber: it's been uploaded
<stgraber> oh, ok. Refreshing my DVD image then :)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r4847 trunk/ (debian/ubiquity.templates ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py): Connect up to wireless state changes
<stgraber> ev: hmm, ok. I'll wait for tomorrow's build. The current one once upgraded to the new ubiquity just segfaults on me...
<ev> yeah, that happens from time to time
<ev> it's a bug in the css renderer
<ev> I need to look into it
<stgraber> ev: is there a way to workaround that bug? I seem to have it pretty consistently
<ev> stgraber: keep running ubiquity until it works
<stgraber> while :; do ubiquity --debug; done
<stgraber> there we go
<ev> last commit is broken, but I must dash.  Will obviously fix before the next upload
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-20
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1517 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1203 kernels.
<ogra_> hmm, would it be possible  make cryptsetup optional in ubiquity .... i.e. make the UI element show/hide based on whether it is installed and drop it to Recommends
<ogra_> or is there any pressing reason it is as it is atm ?
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1518 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu57
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-21
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1519 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-9 kernels.
<CIA-18> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1520 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu58
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-13
<jamin> found what I was doing wrong...
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5586 trunk/ubiquity/install_misc.py: more idiomatic infinite loop
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5587 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/keyboard_names.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fix incomplete simplification of KeyboardNames._load_file
<CIA-7> ubiquity: (LP: #1034960).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5588 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu20, partman-partitioning 87ubuntu1, preseed 1.54ubuntu1.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5589 trunk/debian/ubiquity.templates: Fix ubiquity.templates syntax error noticed by lintian.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5590 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.20
<cjwatson> xnox: Does bug 1034954 have anything to do with your recent changes?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034954 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with KeyError in get_autopartition_choice(): None" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034954
<xnox> cjwatson: maybe. I don't know yet. It's on my list to test.
<cjwatson> OK, assigned your way
<xnox> ok.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5591 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix a typpo when checking if crypto option was selected (LP: #1035167).
<cjwatson> xnox: could you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1036191 too?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1036191 in ubiquity "ubiquity, ecryption mandatory" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> don't know if it's related to what you just changed
<cjwatson> given that diff it looks as though you may have fixed that ...
<xnox> yes, it's a dupe.
<cjwatson> excellent
<xnox> I am testing the: resize broken, and window too high.
<xnox> hoping to fix them as well and then make the bugfix release =/
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5592 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Correct a mistake in refactoring: Do not clear drive selection, just
<CIA-7> ubiquity: before switching to install interface, instead guard by checking for
<CIA-7> ubiquity: correct current page. (LP: #1034954).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5593 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAsk.ui tests/test_gtkui.py): Mark optional options as invisible by default (LP: #1035514).
 * xnox yeah! should be all fixed now =)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5594 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.21
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-14
<xnox> old entry
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: dmitrij.ledkov * r726 partman-crypto/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Move apt-install cryptsetup call to finish.d.
<xnox> new entries
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: dmitrij.ledkov * r727 partman-crypto/ (34 files in 14 dirs):
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: * Disable loop-aes support. (closes: #680943)
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: * Support and use xts-plain64 by default. (closes: #482092)
<CIA-7> partman-crypto:  - Double key size if xts mode is selected.
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: dmitrij.ledkov * r728 partman-crypto/debian/changelog: * Resynchronise with Debian. Remaining changes entry.
<stgraber> cjwatson: can you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/partman-iscsi/master as the trunk branch for partman-iscsi?
<stgraber> I believe I set it up in the same way as the other d-i components (now that it has a debian git branch)
<cjwatson> stgraber: sure - done
<stgraber> thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: any magical way of rebasing lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-iscsi/ubuntu/ on lp:partman-iscsi now that it exists? or should I just replace it with a branch of the current Debian one and continue from there?
<cjwatson> yeah but it's a bit manual
<cjwatson> can't do it today or tomorrow (see mail) but I can probably manage it Thursday if that's time enough?
<cjwatson> oh, actually, the Debian branch is a direct descendant of ours, isn't it?
<cjwatson> then it isn't worth rebasing - might as well just throw away our branch and replace with a branch of Debian's
<stgraber> yeah, looking at the git branch history, they indeed imported our history
<stgraber> ok, so will just start with a clean branch then
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: stgraber * r67 new/debian/ (po po/POTFILES.in po/templates.pot partman-iscsi.templates): Rebase on Debian: re-enable translations
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: stgraber * r68 new/debian/control: Rebase on Debian: maintainer/uploaders/vcs
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: stgraber * r69 new/lib/iscsi-base.sh: Rebase on Debian: Remove -o update from all calls to -m discovery. This fixes iscsi with recent versions of open-iscsi.
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: stgraber * r70 new/debian/changelog: Rebase on Debian: changelog
<CIA-4> partman-iscsi: stgraber * r71 new/debian/changelog: releasing version 20ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer: adconrad * r1734 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move master kernels to 3.5.0-10.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-15
<babyface> xnox,  ping
<xnox> babyface: hola
<babyface> xnox,  I noticed that you had a talk on the issue: "91security returned error code 1" on July 4,  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/04/%23ubuntu-installer.txt
<babyface> xnox, what's this issue about? is there a bug for it?
<xnox> babyface: me and cjwatson fixed "plugininstall.py: SystemError: E:Write error - write (32: Broken pipe)"
<xnox> babyface: I am not aware of the 91security returned error code 1
<xnox> bugs
<xnox> babyface: if you have a different bug, please file a bug report from the system running the installation using $ apport-bug ubiquity
<babyface> xnox,  you know, I can find the error : apt-setup: warning: /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/91security returned error code 1; discarding output  now in jenkins build logs, but it does not fail the test,  I don't know what's wrong,  and I found you have talked about it on July 4, so  I ask to make sure what's this error means and how can it fail
<xnox> babyface: so how does your /etc/apt/sources.list end up looking as after the install?
<xnox> cause that file simply sets up security updates repositories
<xnox> maybe it exits with 1, because in jenkins network in not available and we hit the bug
<xnox> bug 289197
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 289197 in apt-setup "[Intrepid, hardy] security updates aren't enabled by default when installing without internet connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289197
<xnox> the code is here:
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/apt-setup/quantal/view/head:/generators/91security
<xnox> and there is nothing special about it...
<babyface> xnox,  ack. thank you so much.
<babyface> xnox, I will have a look on all the info and link first
<CIA-4> ubiquity: stgraber * r5595 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart): Source /etc/default/locale instead of /etc/environment in init script (LP: #1035167)
<xnox> ubiquity greeter -> install
<xnox> looks very different from
<xnox> ubiquity greeter -> try desktop -> launch ubiquity
<xnox> in terms of theming and gtk display
<xnox> all buttons have icons on them !
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-16
<babyface> I met the following error during install quantal server desktop iso:
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: --> PROGRESS INFO base-installer/section/install_live_system
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: <-- 10 base-installer/section/install_live_system does not exist
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: --> GET live-installer/net-image
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: <-- 0
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 base-installer: error: Could not find any live images
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 main-menu[331]: WARNING **: Configuring 'live-installer' failed with error code 1
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: --> GET debconf/priority
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: <-- 0 critical
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 main-menu[331]: WARNING **: Menu item 'live-installer' failed.
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: --> SETTITLE debian-installer/live-installer/title
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: <-- 0 OK
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: --> CAPB
<babyface> Aug 16 07:44:19 debconf: <-- 0 multiselect backup progresscancel align escape plugin-detect-keyboard plugin-terminal
<babyface> anybody know what's wrong?
<babyface> build no: 20120816
<xnox> what is the full image name? I am confused what is a 'quantal server desktop iso' =) is it a desktop or a server iso? or did you try to install desktop task using server iso?
<xnox> according to jenkings https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<xnox> 20120816 server default install is borked currently
<babyface> xnox, quantal-server-amd64.iso
<xnox> try 20120815
<xnox> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-server-amd64_default/
<xnox> as that was the last green one
<babyface> xnox, yes, I just got the log from the test in jenkins
<babyface> xnox, you know, I'm watching all the automated test on quantal and precise, and test on quantal server failed with the error I just posted, but I dont know the root cause
<babyface> xnox, do you have any idea on it?
<xnox> I am sorry, but i am not sure what's going on here. live-installer is one of the d-i components, but I haven't touched it yet.
<xnox> I mostly work with ubiquity and partman
<babyface> xnox, ok, anyway thank you!
<mpt> xnox, hi, how is the Luks, LVM, and Raid going?
<mpt> I'm just about to look through your album
<xnox> mpt: "album".... it only has two pictures =)
<mpt> xnox, is it After and Before? Or is it two different states in the same revision?
<xnox> mpt: before = all code as it is in quantal
<xnox> mpt: after = is what I am about to deploy
<mpt> xnox, I meant the two pictures in the album.
<xnox> so i ran old/new ubiquity and got to the ask page in both.
<mpt> So they are After and Before states, ok.
<xnox> and then quit.
<xnox> mpt: right after I upload the correct before image...
<mpt> xnox, how is it that the installer can tell the OS on disk is "quantal" and not 12.10 final, but can't tell that the installation image isn't "12.10" final?
<xnox> mpt: please refresh
<xnox> mpt: that is a very good question. My guess is that we are using two sets of metadata. On the CD it is labelled simply 12.10
<mpt> done
<xnox> yet the on disk OS variables are "quatanl (development version)"
 * xnox with quantal spelled correctly ;-)
<xnox> I did file a bug about it.
<xnox> But for "quantal 20120816" and "quantal (development version) on disk" shall we offer "upgrade to" or reinstall?
<xnox> cause it's hard to know if the on-disk is ahead or behind the daily ISO
<xnox> mpt: notice that the before2 image (the just upload) was run directly from the greeting + pressing install
<xnox> and it has ugly pictures on the buttons
<xnox> also is it me or the fonts look slightly different between the two
<mpt> The Before shot isn't using the Ubuntu font, either
<xnox> gotcha. So it looks like the "install straight away" is lacking user profile in the enviroment (wrong gtk/fonts profiles)
<xnox> I will reinstall a VM with precise on it.
<xnox> Then run old/new installer in "Desktop modes"
<xnox> and old in "install mode"
<xnox> (i will be able to run the new one in "install mode" after CDs are republished)
<xnox> then it should give better before & after shots
<mpt> Eh, I don't really need to see a Before shot with the exact fonts.
<mpt> Anyway, that's the easy screen. The new ones are the hard ones. ;-)
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> babyface: live-installer/net-image> see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/03/%23ubuntu-installer.html where I explained to brendand how to fix this
<xnox> ev: do you have time to explain the trick you did in the user setup form to "fix" the form, i.e. stop it from jiggling left/right, when the validation labels / ticks appear and disappear?
<xnox> cause I did a new grid and the same trick somehow is not working =)
<ev> xnox: I can't precisely recall. I think it was something like make a size request for the ticks and labels as if they were showing with some modestly-sized text
<xnox> ev: this high-level explanation is great. thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<xnox> ev: I went to #gtk+ and after fiddling with gtkgrid and fill/expand what not the suggestion arrived
<xnox> replace that whole thing with GtkNotebook
<xnox> hide the frame and tabs
<xnox> flick through GtkNotebook pages as needed
<xnox> this will
<xnox> * let gtk know exact maximum size of that column
<xnox> * cache all the translations
<xnox> first page is empty, the others have labels
<ev> xnox: I'm confused
<ev> flip through the notebook pages when?
<ev> we definitely don't want to separate each item on that page into a whole new page
<xnox> empty page -> page with "Fair Password" in that cell of the grid
<xnox> the notebook is just in that tiny little cell
<ev> ohhhh
<ev> right
<ev> that makes perfect sense
<xnox> but without tabs nor borders ;-)
<ev> indeed
<ev> yes, do that :)
<ev> wonderful
<xnox> and you get centering per language, cause you know how long it will be in translated language =)
<ev> oh course, some of the errors are hideously wrong
<ev> hideously long*
<ev> so it might not work
<xnox> naturally =)
<ev> but it's worth a shot
<xnox> I'd like an automated video of all ubiquity screens in all languages =)
 * xnox will watch before going to sleep
 * xnox ... or when i am in a mad house
<ev> writing the code for that might put you in a mad house
 * ev ponders if he can have people committed for interesting coding endeavours
<ev> oh, you wrote that in nodejs and mongodb? Just stand there one minute while I call the authorities.
<CIA-4> iso-scan: cjwatson * r559 ubuntu/debian/ (76 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.40
<CIA-4> iso-scan: cjwatson * r560 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-17
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5597 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Make the security key page layout centered and fixed
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5597 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Make the security key page layout centered and fixed
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5596 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Remove pictograms from the partAsk page
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Make full disk encryption tickbox visible by default
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5598 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-crypto
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 54ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5599 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.22
<xnox> cjwatson: during ubiquity install grub2 postinst hook is not run as far as I can see, because the /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 was not copied
<xnox> to /target/boot/grub/unicode.pf2
<xnox> but it is needed for encrypted systems.
<xnox> shall I modify configure_bootloader in ubiquity to do that _or_ should the grub2 postinst hook be run in the target system?!
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> I think ideally we would call grub-pc.postinst (perhaps via 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'), but I'm not totally certain that won't try to do some other stuff; you'll at least need to do it before grub-install is run
<cjwatson> give it a try and see if that approach can be made to work, and only do the manual copy in ubiquity as a fallback
<xnox> the net result is that, because the file is not preset -> gfxterm is not set -> no video mode activated -> failt to boot
<xnox> hmmm =-/
<cjwatson> it shouldn't actually cause a boot failure, only a degraded video mode; but perhaps it isn't worth debugging that at this point
<xnox> cjwatson: the encrypted passphase is hidden on different vt and doesn't let you type a password to boot
<xnox> so it just hangs.
<cjwatson> but the password should be requested by plymouth, not by grub
<cjwatson> if the grub video mode makes any difference to that then we have another bug, which this change would be masking
<xnox> true, I don't get plymouth started
<cjwatson> that said I think some change along these lines is likely correct anyway, so this shouldn't stop you
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> great....
<xnox> so I did rescue boot, copied unicode.pf2, did update-grub
<xnox> reboot
<xnox> now I get a purple screen (plymouth?!) and no password prompt for encrypted drive! =(
<cjwatson> this doesn't sound like a grub problem, really
<xnox> ok.
<ogra_> cjwatson, if i use log_host on my cmdline, d-i logs just fine but only after netcfg was run in my install (everything before that is lost). is teher a way to tell d-i to do netcfg first ?
<cjwatson> the only way I know of is to use kickstart with a networked ks file
<njin> ev, hallo, there's something I can do to reduce the size of the persistence file in usb-creator from 1 GB to ~200MB ? thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, k
<cjwatson> argh hpmount why do you tease me
<ev> njin: once you've already created it?
<njin> ev, thanks, created or to create, isn't important
<ev> njin: resize2fs
<njin> ev, is this a tool '
<njin> ?
<njin> ok, found it thanks
<ev> something like resize2fs casper-rw 200M
<ev> you might need resize2fs -f casper-rw 200M
<ev> sure thing
<njin> ok, great. thanks again
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r253 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/hr.po po/pt_BR.po po/sq.po): merge from Debian 45
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-18
<chute> Hello - I have problems installing pangolin - the live-cd works fine but when I am installing it, it crashes when "localisation" appears in the bottom bar - any suggestions?
<chute> thanks for reading me - chute out
<RageD> Hello, I am new to developing ubuntu (but not new to developing). That said, I was wondering if it is possible to build/debug the ubiquity package (isolated) to do some work or will I have to run the updated source in a virtual machine?
<RageD> I have (seemingly) built ubiquity successfully, however, when attempting to run it (inside my installed box) I get this python error:
<RageD>     from ubiquity import misc
<RageD> ImportError: No module named ubiquity
<RageD> I am not entirely sure how to proceed to fix this problem.
<RageD> Any ideas?
<xnox> RageD: to build ubiquity from the branch / source package
<xnox> $ ./debian/rules update
<xnox> $ debuild
<xnox> To run ubiquity, boot into _live cd_ , install updated packages
<RageD> genius. thank you very much. I missed the "debian/rules update"
<xnox> and start ubiquity from the short-cut or terminal
<xnox> ./ubiquity --debug
<RageD> great, thanks a lot. Is there a quick way of installing unmet dependencies when running debuild?
<xnox> RageD: apt-get build-dep ubiquity
<RageD> xnox: hm. tried that, doesn't appear to have worked.
<xnox> What did it complain about?
<xnox> RageD: for precise you should use precise ubiquity
<xnox> RageD: from quantal you should use quantal ubiquity
<xnox> RageD: they are separate branches
<xnox> RageD: you will not be able to run quantal's ubiquity in precise, since ubiquity has been ported to python3 along with many build-dependencies
<njin> xnox, have you notice of ubiquity-dm crashing ~ missing program error in VM but not in real HW ?
<RageD> xnox: That makes sense. The issue I am having is with python3
<xnox> njin: do you have a bug report? And by VM you do mean, live-cd running in a VM?
<xnox> RageD: use p:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/precise-proposed
<RageD> xnox: thanks
<njin> xnox, yes is an already reported bug but is private and i need the number to report the test on the iso tracker, can you give it to me ?
<xnox> njin: i did not notice bugs about ubiquity-dm =/ please elaborate.
<xnox> njin: if you reported it, you should be able to see it =)
<njin> I start again VM
<njin> xnox, is not a mine bug :-)
<xnox> njin: oh. ok. I see some. Well some of them are expected on armel.
<xnox> njin: but I am guessing you want something on i386/amd64
<njin> amd64
<xnox> njin: sorry don't see any private bugs w.r.t ubiquity-dm which are also recent
<njin> looking better
<xnox> there is one on armel & another one dating back a few cycles back.
<njin> is a bug of few day ago
<xnox> njin: maybe it's not private any more?
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs?field.searchtext=ubiquity-dm&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-id&s
<xnox> tart=0
<xnox> urgh
<njin> xnox, File "/usr/bin/ubiquity-dm", line 398 in run raise missingProgramError
<xnox> njin: please file a new bug.
<njin> The title I think that is Ubiquity-dm ...MissingProgramError: No window manager found (tried metacity......)
<njin> when I run the crashfile with apport it return the lost something page
<njin> reporducible only in VM and not in real hardware
<xnox> njin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/923395
<ubot2`> xnox: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 923395 not found
<xnox> njin: or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1037515
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1037515 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with MissingProgramError in run(): No window manager found (tried metacity, xfwm4, matchbox-window-manager, openbox-lubuntu, openbox)" [Medium,New]
<xnox> njin: last one ^^^ ?
<njin> xnox, thanks
<njin> great help
<xnox> njin: but above is on armel and due to unity changes it is possible it fails. But if you get the same on i386/amd64 arches, please add a comment.
<njin> xnox, doing
<njin> done, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-12
<davmor2> xnox: are you still the main guy to point ubiquity issues at?
<davmor2> xnox: if so,  I install 20130809 of saucy over the weekend and on the Ubquity screen I couldn't connect to the wifi from the indicator, and if I tried on the installer page it crashed ubiquity however it worked fine on the try desktop mode. So definitely a ubiquity side issue
<xnox> davmor2: correct. We currently do not setup a logind session for ubiquity, thus a few things don't work in the ubiquity at the moment. this is one of them.
<xnox> davmor2: there is a bug open about it. I was hoping to sit down with laney this week and fix it.
<davmor2> xnox: ah no worries then, as long as it's known I can ignore it for now :)
<superm1> xnox: with the xmir plans, are you intending to have ubiquity running under mir/xmir or on it's own X session?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-13
<xnox> superm1: i'm not sure yet, but developers from mir/desktop teams are working on porting ubiquity.
<xnox> superm1: at the moment in saucy, ubiquity is still starting it's own X session. And to change that there should be commits in lp:ubiquity, there haven't been any yet.
<xequence> What would be the easiest way to test ubiquity plugins?
<xequence> Currently I'm starting ubiquity from my standard installation, after having installed the plugins, so this seems to work
<infinity> cjwatson: There's a kernel cmdline twiddle to make d-i look in -proposed, right?  (I really feel like I should know this, but I do it so infrequently)
<superm1> ah okay thanks for update xnox
<xnox> xequence: that's a reasonable way to test a plugin.
<xnox> xequence: there is some automated unit-tests one car write for the plugin. E.g. see tests for the ubuntuone plugin. but running ubiquity after dropping in a plugin, is currently the only way to fully run/test a plugin.
<xnox> infinity: google "ubuntu testing enable proposed"  => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed => apt-setup/proposed=true
<infinity> xnox: My google-fu failed me, apparently.  Thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-14
<ScottK> xnox: Please don't force an XMir session on the Qt front end.  I can imagine that ending badly for a Kubuntu install.
<Peanut_> Hi everyone - I'm trying to create a preseed to install KVM guests (13.04, Raring). However, despite providing a partitioning recipe, the system insists on creating a swap partition instead of only a / partition. Any hints on debugging what's going wrong please?
<Peanut> Seems I found a bug in partman: "No root file system. No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu. <Continue>". But when I press continue, I get the same error message - I'm stuck !
<Peanut> Is there a way to make a partman-auto/expert_recipe that doesn't create a swap partition?
<Peanut> Ah, fixed, it finally likes my recipe.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-15
<xnox> ScottK: sure. I understand that. But it should be possible to select a combination of sessions on the Qt front end. Cause we must have X, wayland, xmir, mir, at the least.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-16
<jkitchen> anyone know how to make apt-cacher-ng allow certain extra things through? I'd like to use it during preseed but when apt-setup tries to grab the specified key for a repo I'm adding apt-cacher-ng won't let it through and the install fails
<jkitchen> because the installer just uses the proxy setting for *everything*
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-18
<xnox> jkitchen: one should not use apt-cacher-ng as proxy, but rather use the archive URL e.g http://apt-proxy-ng:3142/ubuntu as the mirror URL.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-11
<cjwatson> xnox: partman-auto-lvm> same question about partman-crypto - can I merge that?  (I'll time out at some point tomorrow and JFDI, rather than leaving the partitioner broken over my vacation)
<xnox> cjwatson: please do....
<xnox> cjwatson: i've just had to travel to swindon (half way to bristol) on first great western, my head is still buzzing.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-13
<mara____> please help. I have a Java Swing project in Netbeans. I need him to create the Debian Source package. Can someone help me. thanks
<mara____> please help. I have a Java Swing project in Netbeans. I need him to create the Debian Source package. Can someone help me. thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-15
<xnox> superm1: i got Dell XPS and what a wonderful machine that is, and what an awesome first boot experience is =) and very snappy all around.
<xnox> superm1: thank you.
<xnox> naturally, i've wiped it clean and reinstalled it with plain 14.04 full disk encrypted, but nonetheless it was slick =)
<superm1> Great :)
<superm1> Glad you liked
<xnox> superm1: no more thinkpads for me \o/ hehe =)
<superm1> Heh.
<superm1> With 14.04 you'll finally get to use the touchpad in i2c mode too with the sru kernel.
<superm1> I think its the first x86 implementation of an i2c touchpad. With running i2c all the multifinger stuff should work much better
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-14
<noidea> Hello eveeryone. i have a problem with grub during the installation of ubuntu from usb-stick on a mmc as dual boot with windows 8.1. choosing partition and formating (mmcblk0p5) works fine, but during the end of the installation i get an errormessage that grub failed. can anyone help me or is this the wrong channel?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-16
<Fudge> cjwatson:  g'day, who can I poke about  broken links on the  urls in the channel topic
<cyphermox> Fudge: I'll look at fixing them up today
<Fudge> cyphermox:  cool mate cheers
<cyphermox> Fudge: so, which links? :)
<Fudge> I think it's the links referring to ubuntu 7.10 8.04 and 8.10
<Fudge> I can get the exact section for you if you like cyphermox
<cyphermox> oh ok, I'll look it up
<Fudge> under the heading how do I find more information about the Ubuntu installer
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so, FAQ?
<cyphermox> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/
<cyphermox> for some reason we are missing https://help.ubuntu.com/15.04/installation-guide/; though. I know I made some updates to it
<Fudge> yeah I was looking at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ from the channel topic
<Fudge> have to go hunting I guess
<Fudge> could that be because it is not published?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-15
 * ahoneybun tries to build ubiquity again
<ahoneybun> and breaks
<ahoneybun> errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23059279/
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: lemme fix that now
<ahoneybun> thanks cyphermox, thats when I grab the source from our repos
<ahoneybun> yakkety
<ahoneybun> since there are files in d-i that are not on LP
<cyphermox> all the files are in LP and the archive
<cyphermox> when you pull the source for ubiquity, make sure you run 'make -C d-i/ update'
<ahoneybun> those are missing in LP
<ahoneybun> only in source
<ahoneybun> any update cyphermox?
<ahoneybun> hyo mpt
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: they aren't missing, it's pulled from the archive.
<ahoneybun> what is?
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I built it on LP and same error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/279127389/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ubiquity_16.10.9_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> Error with new GCC 6?
<acheronuk> https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-6/porting_to.html
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> A new warning -Wmisleading-indentation was added to -Wall, warning about places where the indentation of the code might mislead a human reader about the control flow:
<acheronuk> and the log says "cc1: all warnings being treated as errors"
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: seems to be a GCC6 issue
<cyphermox> We already know and its no longer an issue netcfg was fixed already.
<clivejo> cyphermox: you know about the GCC6 FTBFS?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-16
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: did you not use the latest to build with?
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> you grabbed it as well
<cyphermox> clivejo: yes
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: I updated lp:ubiquity... if you need to do anything on ubiquity, please use that
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I'm getting errors about frontends now
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I'll grab the new one and make my changes over it
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I'm hitting : AttributeError in install(): No frontend available
<ahoneybun> it 'tried kde_ui'
<ahoneybun> pastebin.ubuntu.com/23060207
<ahoneybun> so my live image is on 8/6 with a working ubiquity
<ahoneybun> I think 16.10.5
<ahoneybun> 16.10.7 might not work
<ahoneybun> mm so I broke it
 * clivejo shakes head
<ahoneybun> well it started at least in today's daily image
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-18
<jbicha> where do Ubuntu casper merge proposals go?
<jbicha> in other words, where should I submit my patch?
<jbicha> ok, I guess I just file a bug and subumit the patch there since there isn't a Vcs any more for it
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-19
<jbicha> TheMuso: good morning, interested in reviewing bug 1614778 ?
<jbicha> https://pad.lv/1614778
<mpt> xnox, what do you think of bug 1612449?
<xnox> mpt, hello!
<xnox> mpt, btw yes i am back now =)
<mpt> \o/
<xnox> bug #1612449
<xnox> where is chat bot, when one needs it
<xnox> mpt, that bug is to discuss with cyphermox - he is the one implementing all of that and there are design docs for it too (somewhere)
<xnox> mpt, w.r.t. no graphical way to disable secureboot.... that's a good one. cyphermox - doesn't install additional drivers dialog do anything of the sort?
<xnox> mpt, however there are plans to support custom signing keys now, to sign the dkms modules with, to allow "secureboot + signed official modules + self-signed modules" or some such.
<mpt> xnox, would that mean providing some way of selecting those keys from within the installer?
<xnox> mpt, i have no idea. but i think it's more automated than that. as in it's a generated on demand type of key. Not yet implemented, again in progress by cyphermox
<mpt> ah ok
<cyphermox> mpt: this needs more discussion, things aren't so simple as they're described in the bug
#ubuntu-installer 2018-08-13
<CarlFK> I need to run a script on first boot after a preseeded install, so late_command or whatever can set it up....
<CarlFK> is this a solved problem?  like how does the "welcome to ubuntu" and OEM "setup your username/pw..."
#ubuntu-installer 2018-08-14
<cyphermox> CarlFK: you can use a late command to add things to XDG autostart, I suppose
<cyphermox> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_Autostart
<CarlFK> cyphermox: thanks.  but no desktop.  this is a minimal install, like -server.
<cyphermox> CarlFK: install a systemd job?
<CarlFK> sure - why is there a ? at the end of that? :p
<CarlFK> I was hoping this was a solved problem with one answer.
<CarlFK> systemd does sound like a reasonable answer
#ubuntu-installer 2018-08-15
<superm1> cyphermox, xnox I know you guys had some stuff in installer for how to handle keeping fwupdate-signed, due to discussion in #ubuntu-release, I think that might need to be removed now
<superm1> as a layman to installer lately I think it's just this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gZp3rkZ7Sf/
<superm1> I've committed this for now https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/commit/?id=0888ad85f0b37b393c13f7e8ffab42b34b32228b
<superm1> i've gotta run, catch me on email if there is fallout as a result and needs my help
<cyphermox> superm1: sounds about right
#ubuntu-installer 2018-08-18
<CarlFK> # Enable source repositories in APT?
<CarlFK> apt-setup-udeb  apt-setup/enable-source-repositories    boolean false
<CarlFK> does this enable .. um.. normal sources, or just udeb sources?
<cjwatson> Firstly, there's no such distinction: udeb binaries are built from ordinary source packages; there is no such separate category of "udeb sources"
<cjwatson> Secondly, apt-setup's job is to write apt configuration for the installed system, so in general it deals with things related to debs, not things related to udebs
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-10
<xnox> realtime-neil:  there is now support in some newer series for "minimal" ubuntu desktop which has less apps.
<xnox> it does work by removing things.
<xnox> there is a removal manifest for minimal somewhere on the iso
<xnox> not sure when it was introduced, maybe it's only in focal?
<realtime-neil> xnox: I just got the custom squashfs working with the Bionic desktop installer ... it's decent enough that I can get by
<realtime-neil> If I feel like getting reckless, then I can try putting the focal kernel, initrd, and extras into my custom Bionic iso and `url=*.iso` --- but that's at least two weeks in my future.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-11
<realtime-neil> What's the ubiquity equivalent for `d-i partman-efi/non_efi_system boolean true` ? That is, how do I force the installation of a UEFI-bootable system in all cases?
<xnox> bionic ubiquity does not do that, focal one does.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you must boot in UEFI mode, to install in UEFI
<xnox> realtime-neil:  why are you booting in bios, instead of UEFI?
<xnox> it's trivial to boot in UEFI with either baremetal or VMs, on Ubuntu.
<realtime-neil> Because some of my co-workers can't find the "EFI" checkbox in VirtualBox.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  and? what's the point in install in UEFI mode, if they failed to find the checkbox and will not boot in uefi mode.....
<xnox> realtime-neil:  why are you not sharing prebuild virtualbox machines with them, and making isos?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you do know that Ubuntu publishes virtualboxes directly, that one can download and customize in-place, or on first boot with cloud-init?
<xnox> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/
<xnox> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/
<realtime-neil> xnox: regarding the always-UEFI, because business reasons; regarding the virtualbox images, I really don't want to wed myself to any VM manager that isn't qemu/kvm but I have to support lots of VM methods; regarding published virtualboxen, is it really possible to cloud-init-customize a BIOS vbox to a UEFI vbox?
<realtime-neil> xnox: if Focal does what I want, how does it do that?
<xnox> all our cloud-images are prebuilt as hybrid UEFI with secureboot or BIOS
<xnox> on amd64
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it has ubiquity & partman fixes to always create ESP parition with secureboot, shim and grub. I do not believe it's available in bionic.
<xnox> i'm not sure why you are customizing bionic from scratch. instead of customizing focal desktop iso.
<xnox> they both use ubiquity, and are the same, but there are most of the things you are after fixed in focal already.
<xnox> i.e. better hybrid ubiquity/partman-efi, etc.
<realtime-neil> xnox: because business reasons and support and people paying money; also, supporting BIOS firmware via hybrid things isn't really what I need; foisting a UEFI installation in all possible cases is what I need.
<realtime-neil> xnox: if you have a magic xorriso incantation that will produce a UEFI-only bootable *.iso, then I'm definitely interested
<xnox> drop any references to mbr boot / isolinux etc. and just keep the things that add ESP
<xnox> realtime-neil:  https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/view/head:/tools/boot/groovy/boot-arm64#L32
<xnox> is how we create arm64 UEFI only .iso
<xnox> it should work for amd64 UEFI only .iso too
<realtime-neil> excellent
<xnox> yeah, cause "simply" doing partman-efi force uefi install, when installer booted in bios mode will usually not help. as most often the system one installed will continue to try to boot in bios mode. you really do want to boot installer in uefi mode, if uefi is all you want to support.
<xnox> *s/one/once
<realtime-neil> xnox: Oh, I was fine having media that, having booted from BIOS, then deposits an as-yet-unbootable installation. My main goal is to prevent anything thusly deposited from being BIOS-booted. A BIOS complaining for lack of bootable media following a successful installation is a happy result for me.
<realtime-neil> What I must _not_ have, is a MBR on my product --- again for business and money concerns.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i see. but i thing given those constraints your installer media should not have bios bits either, and should not be bios bootable either.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i.e. hard fail if [ -d /sys/firmware/efi/efivars ] is not there
<realtime-neil> xnox: you're entirely correct --- which is why I'm currently stripping the `-isohybrid-mbr "/usr/lib/ISOLINUX/isohdpfx.bin"` out of my little `mkiso` script
<realtime-neil> xnox: where would that check for sysfs efivars go? I can't get ubiquity to run my preseed/early_command
<xnox> because it is done "differently"
<xnox> You can use preseed/early_command with the live CD; it will be run by "casper" (the component which sets up a live environment at boot time) from the initramfs. Please note that, if you want to affect files in the live environment, this means that you must prefix their filenames with /root.
<xnox> so it should be executing, but it will be executing in the intird, when nothing is booted mounted yet
<xnox> realtime-neil:  dunno, modify something on filesystem.squashfs to fail boot. I.e. add a systemd unit that checks for that and thus fails the boot.
<realtime-neil> xnox: executing from the initrd is fine; as long as I can print an ugly message to the terminal
<xnox> i dont' think efivars is mounted from initrd.
<xnox> but not sure
<xnox> so you might need to attempt to mount it, and if it fails, explode
<realtime-neil> xnox: it might be moot; I just ripped out everything from `-isohybrid-mbr` to `-eltorito-alt-boot` and it's working great; i.e., qemu seabios doesn't see it, but qemu ovmf does
<realtime-neil> once i dd it to a USB stick, the AMI firmware on my testbox recognizes it as a "UEFI USB CD/DVD"; which is exactly what I was going for
<xnox> horay!
<Norm_42> Hi I'm very new to linux but i'm need to get the oem "out of box setup" to allow the user to setup a static network config (IP, mask, dns, gateway).  I am trying to modify the oem-config/ubiquity setup that is already on the rootfs for the nVidia jetson nano.
<Norm_42> The text setup that uses the debconf_ui asks the networking questions, but the GUI based setup doesn't.  Is there an easy way to turn this on?  Does it already exist in the gtk_ui and I just need to enable it somehow?
<Norm_42> Anyway I hope some kind soul can help me or point me somewhere where I might ask...
<xnox> Norm_42:  if you have gtk ui, users are simply expected to login, and use network-manager ui to configure static network.
<xnox> Norm_42:  there is no "guided" graphical ux for netwroking as part of first-boot user configuration
<Norm_42> Thanks, this is supposed to be an unattended device that you config once.  I was hoping to ditch the GUI and just go with the text setup but I couldn't figure out how to prevent the messages that were coming to the console from interfering with the debconf_ui
<Norm_42> After configuring the device the user is never supposed to have to login
<xnox> Norm_42:  why do you have gui? why do you have oem-config? why are you not using cloud-image and configure it non-interactively with cloud-init?
<xnox> Norm_42: did you boot quiet and/or change tty, or force debconf_ui oem-config to own the console? (whichever is the right console for you)
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-12
<Norm_42> Would anyone be able to explain to me the difference between oem-config and ubiquity? on the system I am using ubiquity is /usr/bin/ubiquity and oem-config is -> /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<Norm_42> I am trying to run ubiquity/oem-setup (as I said I have no idea what the difference is) using debconf_ui in text mode on first boot of the device I am working on.  How do I take over the console so that system messages are not displayed while the setup is running?
<CarlFK> Norm_42: I may get scolded, but I suggest spending the 5 min to read and 20 min to watch it run: https://debconf-video-team.pages.debian.net/ansible/usb_install/usb_quick_start.html
<CarlFK> just that one page
<CarlFK> assuming you have a usb stick and x86 box handy that can be wiped
<Norm_42> I have a usb stick but the availability of x86 boxes I can wipe is 0
<Norm_42> (working from home has its disadvantages)
<Norm_42> What would be the result of following these steps and how would it going to help me with my current problem?
<CarlFK> it demos an automated install from OS to application config
<CarlFK> I have copied it and swapped out the app parts to setup something completely different
<Norm_42> I'm not really doing an install.  I am doing an OEM OOBE setup of an already installed box... Like the windows sysprep where you leave the device in a state where the end user has to agree to the EULA and create the user account and setup things like locale and networking
<Norm_42> I have this mostly working (actually nVidia did the work) I am just trying to adapt what they did for my needs.
<Norm_42> The problem is that the nvidia setup uses the gtk gui setup if a monitor is plugged in and a debconf_ui if there is no monitor and you setup via serial over USB
<CarlFK> welp, if you make a usb stick, you will have it all working, and then you can adapt it. which might be less work.
<Norm_42> the gui setup does not allow networking to be setup but the text mode debconf seems to work perfectly
<Norm_42> I need to ship these boxes (nvidia Jetson Nanos) completely configured except for the last step
<CarlFK> do you know ansible?
<Norm_42> My only problem right now is that kernel messages display while the setup is running which is not a good user experience.
<Norm_42> So there has to be a way of supressing the messages.  I already have quiet on the boot args but systemd keeps wanting to tell me that there is a long running setup operation while the setup is running
<CarlFK> heh - we made a point of making sure all that spew was visible
<Norm_42> Really the most annoying one is [*   ] (1 of 2)  "A start job is running for End-user configuration after inital OEM installatoin (Debconf UI) (<time in seconds>)
<Norm_42> 2 messages per second and marching stars too
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-13
<realtime-neil> Is it practical and/or feasible to install all possible locales? How would one tell ubiquity to do this?
<realtime-neil> That last question is ill-formed --- I want to know how to "preseed" ubiquity to install all possible locales.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-14
<xnox> that implies installation language packs for every languages which is gigabytes of data.
<xnox> we strip translations from main into per-language packs, to have all locales available it means installing them all....
<xnox> unless you mean just the localegen stuff without access to translations?
<xnox> why do you need that?
<realtime-neil> xnox: I just got assigned a ticket that suggests my installer (which is working pretty awesome) should create a system that supports arbitrary locales and keymaps
<realtime-neil> xnox: I should be able to talk the stakeholders down from that ledge --- supporting four or five different options might be enough
<realtime-neil> xnox: but, assuming I can enumerate the required locales, how do I effect their installation? Normally I would use `d-i localechooser/supported-locales multiselect`, but what does ubiquity want?
<realtime-neil> Welp, using `localechooser/supported-locales` with ubiquity was painless; I added the three languages the stakeholder wanted. On to the next one.
